# Rank the Akatsuki from strongest to weakest.



## oiety (Apr 3, 2017)

Interested in other opinions, I'm thinking:

1. Rinnegan Obito.
2. Nagato.
3. Pain.
4. Sharingan Obito.
5. Itachi.
6. Kisame.
7. Sasori.
8. Kakuzu.
9. Deidara.
10. Konan.
11. Hidan.
12. Zetsu.

Counting former members and technical members, Orochimaru above Kisame, and Kabuto below Nagato.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

oiety said:


> Interested in other opinions, I'm thinking:
> 
> 1. Rinnegan Obito.
> 2. Nagato.
> ...



Rinnegan Obito
Sharingan Obito
Kisame
Nagato
Itachi
Pain
Kakuzu
Orochimaru
Deidara

Fodder Akatsuki

Edited to include Orochimaru

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Android (Apr 3, 2017)

^^ Lmao , yeah you wish , any Dojutsu weilder would *rape* Kisame 

1- Rinnegan Tobi .

** gap **

2- Pain/Nagato .
3- MS Tobi .

** gap **

4- Itachi .

** gap **

5- Sasori .
6- Deidara .
7- Kisame ..
8- Kakuzu

** gap **

9- Konan .
10- Hidan .
11- Zetsu .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Apr 3, 2017)

Don't these kind of threads usually turn into questioning controversial rankings, and debating whether or not the people below Itachi are actually properly placed? There seems to be a general consensus on where the upper echelon are placed and who the lower members are. I generally think ranking these types of things seem pointless.

A specific member I would consider "superior"  than another can still lose, and quite handily so, to a weaker member due to match-ups. I view Sasori as superior to Kakuzu, but Kakuzu still utterly walls him entirely if the Kazekage is destroyed. People view Kisame as superior to Deidara (not everyone) but still generally agree Deidara pulls a victory over Kisame. It really just comes down to the poster's perspective more than anything. Just my two cents though, I'd give more but I'm a broke child.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zexion~ (Apr 3, 2017)

My List is the cultivation of over 4 years of hard work and careful examination of manga facts.

1.Obito
2.Nagato
3.Itachi
4.Kisame
5.Kakuzu
6.Deidara
7.Sasori
8.Konan
9.Hidan
10.Zetsu

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Mithos (Apr 3, 2017)

Obito
Nagato/Pain
Itachi
Orochimaru
Sasori
Konan
Kisame/Deidara/Kakuzu
Hidan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

Mithos said:


> Konan
> Kisame/Deidara/Kakuzu







GuidingThunder said:


> Lmao , yeah you wish , any Dojutsu weilder would *rape* Kisame



Nope.

Kisame rapes Pein and Itachi and Nagato can go either way.

Obito rapes Kisame

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Android (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Kisame rapes Pein and Itachi and Nagato can go either way.


No , just no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> No , just no



Whatever ya think champ

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Matty (Apr 3, 2017)

So now Kisame is superior to Nagato. I agree, he could potentially solo Gokage or Sannin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bonly (Apr 3, 2017)

Obito
Nagato
Pain
Itachi
Sasori
Kisame/Konan
Kakuzu
Deidara
Hidan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

Matty said:


> So now Kisame is superior to Nagato. I agree, he could potentially solo Gokage or Sannin



The Sannin? Definitely.
The Gokage? Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh idk, that's pushing it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Android (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Whatever ya think champ


 
A guy who required KCM Naruto + Bee + Itachi to put down, a guy who wiped Konoha off the map , defeated SM Naruto , SM Jiraiya , a guy who was called invincible by Tobi , a guy who was called the " 3rd Rikudo "  >>> a clown who got punked by 7G Gai , a clown who got shitblitzed by early KCM Naruto , a clown who admitted inferiority and canonically lost to base Jiraiya , and a clown who couldn't put down non-perfect Jin Roshi w/o extreme high diff .
But suuure , Kisame > Nagato = Pain .
Suuure


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> A guy who required KCM Naruto + Bee + Itachi to put down,



Impressive, not denying that.

Kisame can replicate it via flooding the area.



GuidingThunder said:


> a guy who wiped Konoha off the map



Sick dawg. No respectable shinobi with decent durability would die from that.



GuidingThunder said:


> defeated SM Naruto



Naruto won.



GuidingThunder said:


> SM Jiraiya





As if killing him is a feat worth writing home about



GuidingThunder said:


> a guy who was called invincible by Tobi



Itachi was called invincible by Zetsu

Nagato or Itachi didn't live up to that hype.



GuidingThunder said:


> a clown who got shitblitzed by early KCM Naruto



In a highly immobile form.



GuidingThunder said:


> a clown who admitted inferiority and canonically lost to base Jiraiya



lost?

Kisame could've taken him on based on feats, idk why you wanna live in your own little bubble. 

Who did you vote for in the election? 



GuidingThunder said:


> and a clown who couldn't put down non-perfect Jin Roshi w/o extreme high diff



Kisame said it was hard to defeat him without killing him, strongly suggesting Kisame could've dealt with him with killing intent any time.

It was an off panel battle, you can't just say it's high-extreme difficulty when we know Kisame had no killing intent. It's a serious nerf to not be able to use your biggest moves or use your full power.



GuidingThunder said:


> Kisame > Nagato = Pain



I did mean to put Nagato=Kisame, but I don't care either way, I see them as equals.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't do that character variant sht.

Obito
> these two switchable to me too.
Pein
Itachi
Kisame/ kakazu
Sasori> their all switchable to me and debatable
Deidara
Zetsu
Konan
Hidan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Android (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Impressive, not denying that.
> 
> Kisame can replicate it via flooding the area.


 


Troyse22 said:


> Sick dawg. No respectable shinobi with decent durability would die from that.


Because Katsuyu sama saved the day , you poster who doesn't read the manga 


Troyse22 said:


> Naruto won.


He didn't 


Troyse22 said:


> As if killing him is a feat worth writing home about


It's impressive since he's the guy who in base made Kisame run like a little bitch 
At least Jiraiya's death had a huge effect on the story nd people like Obito and Pain kept on praising him .
Meanwhile the clown fish died and no one gave a fuck because he wasn't relevant enough  


Troyse22 said:


> Itachi was called invincible by Zetsu
> 
> Nagato or Itachi didn't live up to that hype.


 
It's called hype , do you even know what hype is ? 
And Kisame didn't live to his tailess Bijuu hype either 
In fact , he doesn't even know what a Bijuu look like 


Troyse22 said:


> In a highly immobile form.


kisame couldn't even mentally react  


Troyse22 said:


> lost?
> 
> Kisame could've taken him on based on feats, idk why you wanna live in your own little bubble.
> 
> Who did you vote for in the election?


 
He canonically fodderstomped / one paneled / neg diffed Kisame with one Jutsu .





Troyse22 said:


> Kisame said it was hard to defeat him without killing him, strongly suggesting Kisame could've dealt with him with killing intent any time.
> 
> It was an off panel battle, you can't just say it's high-extreme difficulty when we know Kisame had no killing intent. It's a serious nerf to not be able to use your biggest moves or use your full power.


So kisame says Hachibi wasn't strong enough .
You : OMG , Kisame low diff'ed a perfect Jin  
OMG he's soooo stronk  
But when your guy say this mofo he faced gave him a hell of a fight , somehow you ignore it  
No , Roshi isn't even a perfect Jin , at best he used YCM and V1 , nothing more 


Troyse22 said:


> I did mean to put Nagato=Kisame, but I don't care either way, I see them as equals.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Impressive, not denying that.
> 
> Kisame can replicate it via flooding the area.
> 
> ...



Naruto lost.

They would...die from it LOL. Katsuyu is the reason some of those peeps survived.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> He didn't



*Insert scan of Naruto killing Deva, ending the battle*



GuidingThunder said:


> It's impressive since he's the guy who in base made Kisame run like a little bitch
> At least Jiraiya's death had a huge effect on the story nd people like Obito and Pain kept on praising him .
> Meanwhile the clown fish died and no one gave a fuck because he wasn't relevant enough



Because Jiraiya was a hugely relevant character with tons of panel time, from the beginning he was always hugely relevant, whereas Kisame didn't become relevant until we saw him battle real battles in P2, there was far less time to give Kisame a more defined character, granted we know his personality and history and stuff like that, we didn't see the progress he made and the struggles he went through like we did with Jiraiya. Kisame wasn't as important to the plot at the time as Jiraiya was, that doesn't mean he's not powerful.



GuidingThunder said:


> And Kisame didn't live to his tailess Bijuu hype eithe



He had tons of chakra reserves hype and his strongest tech is an anti-bijuudama one shot. He lived up to it.



GuidingThunder said:


> In fact , he doesn't even know what a Bijuu look like




I believe it was @Bonly who had the scan of the Akatsuki all seeing Isobu, I don't remember the chapter so he'd have to link it to you provided he has it

But Kisame has seen Bijuu/BM, his statement was nothing but an inconsistency and error on Kishi's part. 

Nvm found a pic of it, it's from the anime, but it's exactly the same thing, couldn't find the scan.



Not addressing the rest, i'm trying to have a legitimate discussion, please stop trolling/baiting/flaming


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Naruto lost.







La presagio said:


> They would...die from it LOL. Katsuyu is the reason some of those peeps survived.



Fodder Shinobi would die.

The likes of Tsunade, Bee, RCM2 Ay, Kisame etc would survive a CST. CST's best feat is leveling a village of wooden houses and huts


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 3, 2017)

Overall I think the Akatsuki is close in power minus Hidan and Zetsu

1) Nagato
2) Itachi
3) Obito (tobi)
4) Konan
5) Orochimaru (p1 edo)
6) Sasori
7) Kisame
8) Kakazu
9) Deidara
10) Hidan
11) Zetsu

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Apr 3, 2017)

Rinnegan Obito with jins
Uzumaki Nagato/ Ms Uchiha Obito(with izanagi)
6paths of Pain
Uchiha Itachi

Kisame/Kakazu/Sasori/Deidara /Konan are around same general level and will depend on STH like field advantage opponents etc but they are below doujutsu trio

 Hidan


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Overall I think the Akatsuki is close in power minus Hidan and Zetsu
> 
> 1) Nagato
> 2) Itachi
> ...



Konan above Orochimaru, Deidara, Kisame and Kakuzu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Fodder Shinobi would die.
> 
> The likes of Tsunade, Bee, RCM2 Ay, Kisame etc would survive a CST. CST's best feat is leveling a village of wooden houses and huts



CST isn't dangerous due to the damage it inflicts directly on the user but the damage that it has on the surroundings which effects the opponent on the opposite side of it.

Kisame wouldn't survive CST which leveled a village and gave shikamaru a broken leg.

You like to argue that the ST pein used against the toad trio was actually charged well...if that's the case that charged ST broke their bones and they're much larger then kisame. A lariat busted up kisames chest and if that's the case then I know for sure a CST which was more charged then the charged ST against the trio you were talking about would end kisame


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Overall I think the Akatsuki is close in power minus Hidan and Zetsu
> 
> 1) Nagato
> 2) Itachi
> ...



Konans in your top 4  I've honestly seen it all now.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Kisame wouldn't survive CST which leveled a village and gave shikamaru a broken leg.



Oh yeah because we all know how durable and tough Shikamaru is 



La presagio said:


> You like to argue that the ST pein used against the toad trio was actually charged well...if that's the case that charged ST broke their bones and they're much larger then kisame.



I say slightly charged, meaning obviously larger than a standard ST.

A standard ST didn't send Hinata not even a thousandth of the distance of the Gamatrio

More weight means more pressure placed on their bones, hence why they broke.
I'm not saying Kisame escapes CST unscathed, he'd likely have some broken bones, but he'd be fine and would regen with Samehada.



La presagio said:


> A lariat busted up kisames chest and if that's the case then I know for sure a CST which was more charged then the charged ST against the trio you were talking about would end kisame




V2 is Bijuu power trapped in humanoid form LITERALLY. This means that the power is more condensed, meaning more power per inch. Kisame straight up survived an insane amount of Taijutsu power, there's a reason that feat is extremely impressive.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> I just know I'm gonna regret asking this but... how?



I've done this debate extensively, no worries i'll be doing it again soon in a TBCA thread.

Just gotta think of someone I wanna debate with


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> I've done this debate extensively, no worries i'll be doing it again soon in a TBCA thread.
> 
> Just gotta think of someone I wanna debate with


That's okay. As you can see, I've decided I'd rather not venture into those muddy waters.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> That's okay. As you can see, I've decided I'd rather not venture into those muddy waters.



All good, if this turns into Kisame vs Pein it snowballs like hell because there's quite a few things to discuss in the battle, and it's impossible to do that within any kind of quick time frame. It's best to have that kind of a debate dedicated for 2 people so it's not cluttered with different posters asking the same questions or too many questions to answer at once etc.

And you've already ventured into muddy waters when you conspired against me


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Konan above Orochimaru, Deidara, Kisame and Kakuzu



The person who puts Kisame = Nagato... when literally no one in the forums would even think of something ... stupid... like that, while with Konan I actually have legit reasons why I put her in that position and theres actually people that would agree with me while with you once again is laughable and honestly pathetic... person who puts Kisame #13 in the NARUTO UNIVERSE.... but I guess im the crazy one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 3, 2017)

1. Obito
2. Nagato
----
3. Itachi
----
4. Orochimaru
5. Sasori or Kakuzu
6. Sasori or Kakuzu
7. Deidara
----
8. Kisame or Konan 
9. Kisame or Konan
---
10. Zetsu or Hidan
11. Zetsu or Hidan

Or ones I find debatable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> The person who puts Kisame = Nagato... when literally no one in the forums would even think of something ... stupid... like that, while with Konan I actually have legit reasons why I put her in that position and theres actually people that would agree with me while with you once again is laughable and honestly pathetic... person who puts Kisame #13 in the NARUTO UNIVERSE.... but I guess im the crazy one



Kisame would be more like 17 if I didn't generalize the Otsutsuki's, but it gets kinda boring writing X otsutsuki X otsutsuki in a tier list, y'know what I mean?

At least I substantiate and back my opinions up, you don't that's the problem.
Konan's best feat is defeating Sasori in a non canon situation


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 3, 2017)

We've already settle that Konan can beat Kisame so idk why you all are still ranking her so low LOL. That alone should tell you she should be closer to the top of that list.


Anyways, its impossible to make a list of strongest of weakest. Because they all have certain strengths and weaknesses. A member that may be weak against most of the others might be able to beat someone who is seen as stronger than most of the others because they have an advantage.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> All good, if this turns into Kisame vs Pein it snowballs like hell because there's quite a few things to discuss in the battle, and it's impossible to do that within any kind of quick time frame. It's best to have that kind of a debate dedicated for 2 people so it's not cluttered with different posters asking the same questions or too many questions to answer at once etc.


Reasonable.


> And you've already ventured into muddy waters when you conspired against me


I did nothing of the sort. Nothing you can prove


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 3, 2017)

Trizalgia said:


> Don't these kind of threads usually turn into questioning controversial rankings, and debating whether or not the people below Itachi are actually properly placed? There seems to be a general consensus on where the upper echelon are placed and who the lower members are. I generally think ranking these types of things seem pointless.
> 
> A specific member I would consider "superior"  than another can still lose, and quite handily so, to a weaker member due to match-ups. I view Sasori as superior to Kakuzu, but Kakuzu still utterly walls him entirely if the Kazekage is destroyed. People view Kisame as superior to Deidara (not everyone) but still generally agree Deidara pulls a victory over Kisame. It really just comes down to the poster's perspective more than anything. Just my two cents though, I'd give more but I'm a broke child.



Exactly


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Kisame would be more like 17 if I didn't generalize the Otsutsuki's, but it gets kinda boring writing X otsutsuki X otsutsuki in a tier list, y'know what I mean?
> 
> At least I substantiate and back my opinions up, you don't that's the problem.
> Konan's best feat is defeating Sasori in a non canon situation



#17... really... just stop like this shows how much of a fanboy you are rather then being real with Kisame's abilities
and backing up your opinions... yeah you show the scans... but you fail to understand what its actually showing or your bullshiting it and the reason most people dont think Konan is higher in power in the Akatsuki is because they fail to understand that most of her feats are very impressive, even though it might see like shes just being showy with her paper maybe if you read my threads about her abilities while having actual proof you can understand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matty (Apr 3, 2017)

Rinne Obito
Nagato
MS Obito
Pein
---
Itachi
Orochimaru
---
Sasori/Kisame
Kakuzu
Deidara
Konan
Hidan
---
Zetsu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> #17... really... just stop like this shows how much of a fanboy you are rather then being real with Kisame's abilities
> and backing up your opinions... yeah you show the scans... but you fail to understand what its actually showing or your bullshiting it and the reason most people dont think Konan is higher in power in the Akatsuki is because they fail to understand that most of her feats are very impressive, even though it might see like shes just being showy with her paper maybe if you read my threads about her abilities while having actual proof you can understand



You don't back up your opinions, don't try to turn this around on me.

All opinions I have are backed up by the manga, yours are not.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> You don't back up your opinions, don't try to turn this around on me.


Really? Ok search "Konan" and read my threads because your literally talking out of your ass right now 


Troyse22 said:


> All opinions I have are backed up by the manga, yours are not.


Backed up by the manga ....?
No, once again you show the scans but you fail to understand what its actually showing and 95% (the 5% either are fanboys like you or just haven't read the manga...at all) of the fourms would agree with that


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Really? Ok search "Konan" and read my threads because your literally talking out of your ass right now
> 
> Backed up by the manga ....?
> No, once again you show the scans but you fail to understand what its actually showing and 95% (the 5% either are fanboys like you or just haven't read the manga...at all) of the fourms would agree with that



I'm not going through each post of you saying "Pein thought Konan could take out Jiraiya bla bla bla"

I've seen it and it's nothing impressive.

I read and understand the scans I use. It just bugs the battledome that I value feats over "lol itz duh Sannin whoohoo!!!" crap.


----------



## Baroxio (Apr 3, 2017)

Rinnengan Obito (w/ Jinchuriki Paths)
Nagato
Itachi / Pein
Kisame / Deidara / Orochimaru
Konan (w/ Prep) / Kakuzu / MS Obito
Sasori
Konan (no prep)
Hidan

MS Obito's tier varies widely depending on the amount of intel you have on him. If you know how Kamui works, just use clones to attack him from both inside and outside Kamui land and he's basically Jounin tier. This isn't really the case with people rated higher than him, who are ungodly difficult to take down _*with or without*_ knowledge. 

Also, just because a character is rated under another character as a whole, doesn't mean that the character under them can't beat the characters above them if factors of the match are in their favor.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 3, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> defeated SM Naruto





Troyse22 said:


> Naruto won.





GuidingThunder said:


> He didn't


You know shit is serious when GT says naruto loses



Troyse22 said:


> The likes of Tsunade, Bee, RCM2 Ay, Kisame etc would survive a CST. CST's best feat is leveling a village of wooden houses and huts


No...CSTs best feat is leveling a village from several hundred feet in the air and making a crater several hundred feet deep...

Just for a size reference...The Hokage MOUNTAIN compared to the village crater





OT


Obito/Nagato
Pain
Itachi
Deidara/Oro
Kisame/Sasori
Kakuzu
Konan
Hidan

Didnt include zetsu as he solos the lot of em with his backstab attack

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> I'm not going through each post of you saying "Pein thought Konan could take out Jiraiya bla bla bla"
> 
> I've seen it and it's nothing impressive.



Im not talking about Konan vs .... , im talking about topics about Konan (if you want ill link it for you)


Troyse22 said:


> I read and understand the scans I use. It just bugs the battledome that I value feats over "lol itz duh Sannin whoohoo!!!" crap.


No just no, the majority of people mention portrayal (ex: Sannin vs Kisame) is because that alone beats Kisame, but when you start throwing in feats then its overkill (SM Jiraiya, Nagato, Itachi, etc) like for me im to lazy to go digging for scans and whatnot because I already know there feats but if I showed the feats then its a shut down for Kisame (ex: most of your legit debates with other posters)


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Oh yeah because we all know how durable and tough Shikamaru is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regen off of what? 

As far as the hinata thing goes lol she got put down with that one ST.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

Idiopodivny said:


> We've already settle that Konan can beat Kisame so idk why you all are still ranking her so low LOL. That alone should tell you she should be closer to the top of that list.
> 
> 
> Anyways, its impossible to make a list of strongest of weakest. Because they all have certain strengths and weaknesses. A member that may be weak against most of the others might be able to beat someone who is seen as stronger than most of the others because they have an advantage.



 omg when was this settled? @Troyse22 don't tell me you let them beat you in a debate regarding kisame and konan


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

La presagio said:


> omg when was this settled? @Troyse22 don't tell me you let them beat you in a debate regarding kisame and konan




I don't recall


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

Konans not top 4 in the akatsuki. Point blank, she's truly irrelevant to the bunch and her only big feat was being nagatos nurse and forcing obito to use inzagani. 

Putting her in top 4 means she's more then likely to beat those above her and she has potential to beat those above or at least one or two and that's bs


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

Also @Idiopodivny what's there to disagree about?


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Also @Idiopodivny what's there to disagree about?



You're not wanking a female character, so you're sexist, we've been over this before...God!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 3, 2017)

La presagio said:


> omg when was this settled? @Troyse22 don't tell me you let them beat you in a debate regarding kisame and konan



Actually you never responded back to me... soooo maybe you should get on that unless your like troy who cant accept that Konan can beat Kisame


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 3, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Actually you never responded back to me... soooo maybe you should get on that unless your like troy who cant accept that Konan can beat Kisame




Daikodan negs her

No discussion to be had

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gohara (Apr 3, 2017)

Obito.
Itachi.
The Paths version of Nagato.
Kisame.
Kakuzu.
Sasori.
Hidan.
Deidara.
Zetsu/Konan.

Of course, this is all just in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 3, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Daikodan negs her
> 
> No discussion to be had



Lord... get back on that thread and re-read how she avoids that because im not gonna make this thread shit debating with someone who thinks Kisame is #17 in the NU, if you want to debate quote me on the "Konan vs Kisame" thread


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Actually you never responded back to me... soooo maybe you should get on that unless your like troy who cant accept that Konan can beat Kisame



Drop thread and I will if I didn't respond back I was either on ban and came back or just didn't care much to respond.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 3, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Drop thread and I will if I didn't respond back I was either on ban and came back or just didn't care much to respond.



No you said you where gonna respond by the end of the day.... amd heres the link


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> No you said you where gonna respond by the end of the day.... amd heres the link



Yes I just didn't care then I'll respond now though


----------



## Zexion~ (Apr 4, 2017)

People need to remember that when CST was used in the manga

-It was a hundred meters up 
-The Village it destroyed buffered the force before it struck humans 

When used on the ground it's annihilating a very high percentage of the NV 

@Troyse22 we agree on alot my new friend, however Kisame beats Itachi (Maybe) but he doesn't beat Pain and especially Nagato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi I'm new around here, I'm from Mexico n.n/

Here is my TOP for Akatsuki (not counting Taka nor Madara)

#1. Pain (6 Paths are by far the strongest thing befor the Edo Army came at play, Naruto won because of knowledge and plot armor)
#2. Obito (Just because of Kamui and Izanagi, way to hax, if it wasn't for this he'd go straight to the bottom)
#3. Konan ( Ok she had prep, but Obito had Kamui and Izanagi + Plot Armor, she killed him actually. She's deadly!)
#4. Sasori (as a teen, defeated the strongest Kazekage, then added him to his collection, 2 kage in 1 + an army of 298 puppets+ poison hax)
#5. Itachi (although almost blind, sick, and having the worst stamina of all akatsuki by far, he has pretty strong jutsu. Tsukyomi+Amy+Susy)
#6. Kakuzu (the most experienced of Akatsuki, 5 elements, he's "inmortal", very strong and fast)
#7. Kisame (he's a chakr beast! has Samehada. In my book, all the above Shinobi can defeat him via Origami, poison, Sharingan, Raiton)
#8. Orochimaru (he always runs away from battle, had trouble defeating Old Hiruzen, lacks offensive and AoE but has great regeneration)
#9. Deidara (He can destroy a city in 3 seconds, but lacks the experience of all the Akatsuki listed above. More like a One trick pony)
#10. Hidan (He's not weak, nor slow, in fact, he's as fast as Kakashi with Sharingan!, but he's no genius and the other members are better)
#11. Zetsu (He's just not the combat type)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Hi I'm new around here, I'm from Mexico n.n/
> 
> Here is my TOP for Akatsuki (not counting Taka nor Madara)
> 
> ...



Lol.. Konans in your top 3?gtfo. Deadass listed konan in top 3 because of her using prep against obito, if using prep and (almost taking someone out) is what you need to be top in akatsuki then she's number one.

You've got to he one of these slobbers that just made another account.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Deadass listed konan in top 3 because of her using prep against obito, if using prep



Curious, tell me the difference with Konan having prep with Konan w/o prep (abilities)


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Curious, tell me the difference with Konan having prep with Konan w/o prep (abilities)


600 billion paper bombs. Which is like only thing she even has that damages people

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Curious, tell me the difference with Konan having prep with Konan w/o prep (abilities)



Simple she doesn't replicate what she did at all. Its pretty obvious the only reason she did what she did against obito was because of prep, nothing more.

No she didn't have a full fledged fight with him and last long enough to just make up some strategy mid battle to try and do what she did.

It was prep, pure prep something she's legit known for having prep in order to cause the damage she did to obito.

Honestly konan with prep isn't shit cause if were going by manga wasn't this chump in her human form when she activated the paper god technique?

Without prep she doesn't have time to use the technique she's known for...the one that made her relevant, no paper god technique? No relevancy.

You make analysis of her abilities and try to preach about em with me save that sht I came onto these forums debating for her so you're not telling me anything I don't know

Without prep we witnessed her fighting the abruame class with ease..... Uhh lol? That's good and all but I'd say most akatsuki members> that clan so that's not impressive.

So let's put it Like this.
Her with prep a half ass feat. Nothing else.

Without it.
Shit feat, taking care of nagato, failing to even land a scratch on jiraiya and getting one shotted.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> 600 billion paper bombs. Which is like only thing she even has that damages people



Basically


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Apr 4, 2017)

*SSS Tier:*

1. Juubito

*SS Tier:*
1. Rinne + MS Obito
2. Nagato <-> MS Obito
3. Healthy Oro with Prep/ET.

*S+ Tier:*

1. Pain
2. Healthy Itachi <-> FKS MS Sasuke
3. Healthy Oroc (w/o ET)
4. Rookie MS Sasuke

*S Tier:*

1-  Kisame (w/ samehada)
1.3- Deidara - Sick Itachi
1.5 - Kakuzu

These 4 is to close to each other, they're only roughly comparable. They're place could change due to situations, knowledge and location and the type of the missions.

*A+ Tier:*

1. Sasori / Konan
2. Kisame w/o samehada

*A Tier:*

1. Zetsu
2. Suigetsu
3. Hidan
4. Jugo

*B Tier:*
1. Karin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Android (Apr 4, 2017)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> 1- Kisame (w/ samehada)
> 1.3- Deidara - Sick Itachi
> 1.5 - Kakuzu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Simple she doesn't replicate what she did at all. Its pretty obvious the only reason she did what she did against obito was because of prep, nothing more.


....if your implying that she cant produce paper bombs your wrong


La presagio said:


> No she didn't have a full fledged fight with him and last long enough to just make up some strategy mid battle to try and do what she did.


Interesting... I guess she blow Obitos arm off by shitting paper bombs out of her ass


La presagio said:


> It was prep, pure prep something she's legit known for having prep in order to cause the damage she did to obito.


How is she known for having prep? And she didint need it to blow his arm off


La presagio said:


> Honestly konan with prep isn't shit cause if were going by manga wasn't this chump in her human form when she activated the paper god technique?


Omfg, re-read the fucking manga she was obviously in her paper form... lord


La presagio said:


> Without prep she doesn't have time to use the technique she's known for...the one that made her relevant, no paper god technique? No relevancy.


She can produce paper bombs...  unless you think she buys it at Wal-Mart 


La presagio said:


> You make analysis of her abilities and try to preach about em with me save that sht I came onto these forums debating for her so you're not telling me anything I don't know


Well from what your telling right now... its pretty obvious that you need to re-read the manga or read my threads about her abilities 


La presagio said:


> Without prep we witnessed her fighting the abruame class with ease..... Uhh lol? That's good and all but I'd say most akatsuki members> that clan so that's not impressive.


Actually there very powerful as a clan so not all of the Akatsuki members can beat them especially with no signs of struggle and damage 


La presagio said:


> So let's put it Like this.
> Her with prep a half ass feat. Nothing else.


Half ass feat? Yeah she only controlled 600 fucking billion paper bombs but let me not get into that, and nothing else? Once again... indication that you need to re-read the manga or my threads


La presagio said:


> it.
> Shit feat, taking care of nagato, failing to even land a scratch on jiraiya and getting one shotted.


Shit feat... (what your telling me is cancer), taking care of Nagato... yeah without her hes a handy cap man with a doujutsu, one shotted because it was her only weakness minus katon....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> ....if your implying that she cant produce paper bombs your wrong
> 
> Interesting... I guess she blow Obitos arm off by shitting paper bombs out of her ass
> 
> ...



Nothing but a shitload of assumptions, baseless ones at that.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Makishima said:


> @Troyse22 we agree on alot my new friend, however Kisame beats Itachi (Maybe) but he doesn't beat Pain and especially Nagato



You've yet to see me take on these debates in length, so I understand why you think that.

Once I do Kisame vs Nagato or Kisame vs Pain you'll realize that Kisame beating is not as out there as you think.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Apr 4, 2017)

1-Juubito

2-War Obito
3-Edo Nagato
4-MS Obito
5-Pain
6-Itachi
7-Orochimaru (w ET)
8-Orochimaru (w/o ET)
9-Sasori
10-Kisame/Kakuzu
11-Konan (w/o prep)
12-Hidan

13-White Zetsu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2017)

>Itachi and pain/nagato  and obito version above oro with et




How exactly is Itachi gonna beat all 4 kages +oro himself again? Or any of ones u mentioned? Bar juubito


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >Itachi and pain/nagato  and obito version above oro with et
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Android (Apr 4, 2017)

Chojo Kebetsu turns it to ash


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Apr 4, 2017)

Zetsu owning Juubi Mads 
----------
Obito
Nagato
------------
Itachi
------------
Orochimaru
Kisame
Kakazu/Sasori
Sasori/Kakazu
Deidara
Konan
Zetsu

Kisame is hard to place as his power grows increasingly greater depending on the amount of chakra he absorbs and etc


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2017)

Yea no. Acting as if Itachi can catch tobirama or minato with that big ass sword in first place. Or Itachi can tank 4 kages utter rofl stomping him with dc.

Inb4 yata

Too bad yata won't protect u from 360° rape


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Apr 4, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Chojo Kebetsu turns it to ash


Please dont give a praise like that great to Itachi (or any Itachi bar char).. 4 Edo-Hokage aint need SS for Itachi at all.  
And Troyse obviously trolling man  He cant be serious on that  ( ı hope)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

It was a joke, I see Itachi beating them all individually personally, but as a team? Nah.

It was a joke referencing the "totsuka gg" days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zexion~ (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> You've yet to see me take on these debates in length, so I understand why you think that.
> 
> Once I do Kisame vs Nagato or Kisame vs Pain you'll realize that Kisame beating is not as out there as you think.


I shall be arguing against you


----------



## I Blue I (Apr 4, 2017)

Obito
Nagato/Six Paths of Pein
Itachi
Sasuke (Taka)
Orochimaru
Konan
Sasori
Kisame
Kakuzu
Deidara
Hidan
Zetsu (hard to place, too much of a plot device)


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Makishima said:


> I shall be arguing against you



But I don't wanna humiliate a new debater, it's a little bit harsh for me to go all in on someone new.


----------



## Android (Apr 4, 2017)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Please dont give a praise like that great to Itachi (or any Itachi bar char).. 4 Edo-Hokage aint need SS for Itachi at all.
> And Troyse obviously trolling man  He cant be serious on that  ( ı hope)


How would i know ? it's hard to tell when he's serious and when he's trolling most of the time . But yeah the dont need SS .
Either one can solo .


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> How would i know ? it's hard to tell when he's serious and when he's trolling most of the time . But yeah the dont need SS .
> Either one can solo .


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Nothing but a shitload of assumptions, baseless ones at that.



Lmao exactly


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> ....if your implying that she cant produce paper bombs your wrong
> 
> Interesting... I guess she blow Obitos arm off by shitting paper bombs out of her ass
> 
> ...



She didn't take care of him to be honest. She just looked after him the statue is what was keeping nagato alive and taking care of him.

Yes the feat was shit.

Yes she's known for prep, almost every thread that gets made about her it includes restrictions on prep. What she did she only did it because of prep and nothing more.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Crazy how a character slobber can make you dislike one of your most like characters by spewing bs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Lol.. Konans in your top 3?gtfo. Deadass listed konan in top 3 because of her using prep against obito, if using prep and (almost taking someone out) is what you need to be top in akatsuki then she's number one.
> 
> You've got to he one of these slobbers that just made another account.


I beg your pardon, please be  polite, I'm new at this.
Yes She had preparation (we don't know how much, could've been a day, could've been  months or years, who knows)
The thing is, Obito had Plot Armor (so he is invincible in that fight + he had Izanagi and Kamui ´he was an Uchiha), and still, Konan managed to kill him an would've done the job if she wouldn't X-Agerate with the explosiones using 10 minutes instead of just using maybe 6 minutes, so that she doesn't run out of chakra and stay in Angel Mode.

I don't see why you think this is funny :/
Waiting 4 my apologize...


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi! I'm Charmed, can I be your friend :'3

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Crazy how a character slobber can make you dislike one of your most like characters by spewing bs.



What's a slobber? That term has been coming up quite a bit in the NBD recently.



Charmed said:


> I beg your pardon, please be polite, I'm new at this.
> Yes She had preparation (we don't know how much, could've been a day, could've been months or years, who knows)
> The thing is, Obito had Plot Armor (so he is invincible in that fight + he had Izanagi and Kamui ´he was an Uchiha), and still, Konan managed to kill him an would've done the job if she wouldn't X-Agerate with the explosiones using 10 minutes instead of just using maybe 6 minutes, so that she doesn't run out of chakra and stay in Angel Mode.
> 
> ...



She had months of prep dude, she even says this.


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Hi! I'm Charmed, can I be your friend :'3


Welcome to the forums, man.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 4, 2017)

Makishima said:


> I shall be arguing against you


Don't worry Makishima, me and Troy already had a pain vs kisame debate and he got stomped he just won't expect defeat, I'd say don't bother nothing will changeKappa

Anyways
OT:
IMO

Obito
Pein(Pein and Obito are interchangeable imo)
Itachi
Orochimaru/Kisame/Sasori
Deidara
Konan
Kakuzu
Hidan 
Zetsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Hi! I'm Charmed, can I be your friend :'3



Run while you can 

The combination of some of the worst mods out of any site i've ever visited and the sheer number and prominence of trolls makes this one of the worst sites to be on.

The mods actively support trolling, and threaten to ban anyone who tells the trolls to fuck off, this sites mods are some of the most backwards people i've ever had the displeasure of meeting.

Seriously, get out while you can, it's too late for me, i'm addicted to these forums. It's like smoking, it's awful for me and my health, but something always keeps me coming back


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Don't worry Makishima, me and Troy already had a pain vs kisame debate and he got stomped he just won't expect defeat, I'd say don't botherKappa



Example 1 of trolls @Charmed

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Nothing but a shitload of assumptions, baseless ones at that.


Please elaborate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Don't worry Makishima, me and Troy already had a pain vs kisame debate and he got stomped he just won't expect defeat, I'd say don't bother nothing will changeKappa
> 
> Anyways
> OT:
> ...


Hi friend :'D

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Example 1 of trolls @Charmed


I don't know I just like it here, I'll just be a good guy and be friendly :'3
n.n/
----

And sorry for my english, I'm from Mexico, but, I think i read that you believe Kisame can beat the 6 Paths of Pain?, he could have a chance against him if the battle had the conditions when Pain fought Naruto SM. Remember Pain wasn't at his best, Deva Path couldn't fight because of the SST. The Pains were fighting 1vs1 against Naruto instead of 6 vs 1. Kisame has a chance under this conditions, and probably other Akatsuki memebers have a chance too, I'm thinking Konan (knows Pain more than anyone), Obito, Sasori, Itachi.
If we were talking 6 paths together every Akatsuki member would be slaughtered 1 by 1.


----------



## Android (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Hi! I'm Charmed, can I be your friend :'3


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


>


Hi :'3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Lmao exactly



yet prep or no prep, Konan's paper jutsu still has the feats of being fast enough to interrupt Kamui, which is pretty fast actually.
Not many Shinobi have enough speed nor the jutsu required to counter neither to interrupt Kamui.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> And sorry for my english, I'm from Mexico, but, I think i read that you believe Kisame can beat the 6 Paths of Pain?, he could have a chance against him if the battle had the conditions when Pain fought Naruto SM. Remember Pain wasn't at his best, Deva Path couldn't fight because of the SST. The Pains were fighting 1vs1 against Naruto instead of 6 vs 1. Kisame has a chance under this conditions, and probably other Akatsuki memebers have a chance too,



Kisame can win under neutral conditions, but i'm not getting into a full Kisame vs Pain debate rn, I don't wanna be bored with it when I challenge someone in The Battledome Challenger Arena.



Charmed said:


> I'm thinking Konan







Charmed said:


> yet prep or no prep, Konan's paper jutsu still has the feats of being fast enough to interrupt Kamui, which is pretty fast actually.
> Not many Shinobi have enough speed nor the jutsu required to counter neither to interrupt Kamui.



It wasn't the speed of the paper, it was the sheer volume that prevented Obito from attempting to phase.


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


>


Thank you :'3.
Hey, how can I change my profile pic. I just can't find out hot too, I'm lost x'P


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Kisame can win under neutral conditions, but i'm not getting into a full Kisame vs Pain debate rn, I don't wanna be bored with it when I challenge someone in The Battledome Challenger Arena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, I can only see maybe a dozen of papers around Obito, and yeah Konan can create maybe thousands in an instant.
She doesn't need millions of papers to interrupt Kamui,  just, maybe a dozen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Android (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Thank you :'3.
> Hey, how can I change my profile pic. I just can't find out hot too, I'm lost x'P


I'll PM you .


----------



## Zexion~ (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> But I don't wanna humiliate a new debater, it's a little bit harsh for me to go all in on someone new.





Amuse me mongrel


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Makishima said:


> Amuse me mongrel




Mongrel?


----------



## Zexion~ (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Mongrel?


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> She didn't take care of him to be honest. She just looked after him the statue is what was keeping nagato alive and taking care of him.


Wonder who brought Nagato the statue, pein bodies, moved him during the pein invasion o and was hiding him the whole time 


La presagio said:


> Yes the feat was shit


Please explain to me how it was shit 


La presagio said:


> Yes she's known for prep, almost every thread that gets made about her it includes restrictions on prep. What she did she only did it because of prep and nothing more.


Shes known for prep because people just think about the obito fight put she doesn't need prep to fight because she can produce all of her arsenal with ease including her paper tags...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Wonder who brought Nagato the statue, pein bodies, moved him during the pein invasion o and was hiding him the whole time
> 
> Please explain to me how it was shit
> 
> Shes known for prep because people just think about the obito fight put she doesn't need prep to fight because she can produce all of her arsenal with ease including her paper tags...


yeah, actually, i think people put Konan with prep just because of people always underestimating her without it. They simply don't see her potential, and they won't do it never.
It's ironic though, couse, people underestimate Konan the same Obito underestimated her and got killed.
People should stop underetimate Konan, especially if they don't  have plot armor like Obito did.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> I beg your pardon, please be  polite, I'm new at this.
> Yes She had preparation (we don't know how much, could've been a day, could've been  months or years, who knows)
> The thing is, Obito had Plot Armor (so he is invincible in that fight + he had Izanagi and Kamui ´he was an Uchiha), and still, Konan managed to kill him an would've done the job if she wouldn't X-Agerate with the explosiones using 10 minutes instead of just using maybe 6 minutes, so that she doesn't run out of chakra and stay in Angel Mode.
> 
> ...



I can tell your new, this site will probably be dying by the time giving an apology runs across my mind.



Troyse22 said:


> What's a slobber? That term has been coming up quite a bit in the NBD recently.
> 
> 
> 
> She had months of prep dude, she even says this.



A slobber is someone that does exactly what it sound like they slob on that characters genital area. Kind of a dick rider but you aren't riding￼￼ 



Charmed said:


> yet prep or no prep, Konan's paper jutsu still has the feats of being fast enough to interrupt Kamui, which is pretty fast actually.
> Not many Shinobi have enough speed nor the jutsu required to counter neither to interrupt Kamui.



Shadow clones or have multiple bodies on the field to attack him forcing him to solidify in order to warp whatever's he's touching.



Charmed said:


> I don't know I just like it here, I'll just be a good guy and be friendly :'3
> n.n/
> ----
> 
> ...



You think sasori and konan can beat pein?lol if so you're not going to last very long.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> A slobber is someone that does exactly what it sound like they slob on that characters genital area. Kind of a dick rider but you aren't riding￼￼




That's gross.



La presagio said:


> You think sasori and konan can beat pein?lol if so you're not going to last very long.




They said the same thing about me when I said Kisame>Pain, but I'm still around and holding my ground


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> That's gross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me I give this guy 2 months at most but realistically 2 weeks and its gross but its exactly what some posters do slob these anime characters with pride


----------



## Android (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> A slobber is someone that does exactly what it sound like they slob on that characters genital area. Kind of a dick rider but you aren't riding￼￼


Anyway 
Wonder who people see stronger , Nagato/Pain or Obito


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Anyway
> Wonder who people see stronger , Nagato/Pain or Obito




It's mixed, but it's either

Obito>Nagato>Pain
Or
Nagato>Obito>Pain

I've always viewed Obito above Nagato, but one could make a good case for either

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Anyway
> Wonder who people see stronger , Nagato/Pain or Obito



I view pein as having a higher chance of beating obito then nagato. Reason being the paths and how peins been shown to sacrifice certain paths in order to keep another. 

He'd use a path or two of less importance and abuse kamuis mechanics, or he could draw his summons and do so. 

But in a ranking I'd go 

Nagato/obito
Pein.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bonly (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> That's gross.



Are you saying Oral sex is gross?


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Are you saying Oral sex is gross?



I'm saying if your girl is literally SLOBBERING and drooling all over your shit it's gross.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Wonder who brought Nagato the statue, pein bodies, moved him during the pein invasion o and was hiding him the whole time
> 
> Please explain to me how it was shit
> 
> Shes known for prep because people just think about the obito fight put she doesn't need prep to fight because she can produce all of her arsenal with ease including her paper tags...



Sure as hell not her since the statue is something that only rinnegan can summon up. Nobody brought madara his also.

She wasn't hiding him because he wasn't hiding to begin with. His chakra could be traced it was stated in the manga its not like she was putting some type of signal blocker on it. Pein bodies... Lol who knows was it ever stated she did? I know the first body was yahiko and that was easily accessible after his death who's to say he didn't use yahikos body to go and get the other bodies that his former sensei encountered.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Sure as hell not her since the statue is something that only rinnegan can summon up. Nobody brought madara his also.
> 
> She wasn't hiding him because he wasn't hiding to begin with. His chakra could be traced it was stated in the manga its not like she was putting some type of signal blocker on it. Pein bodies... Lol who knows was it ever stated she did? I know the first body was yahiko and that was easily accessible after his death who's to say he didn't use yahikos body to go and get the other bodies that his former sensei encountered.



Can you show me or give me the page, one of the villagers gave her a new animal path and who do you think set Yahiko's body up?...Konan


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> I'm saying if your girl is literally SLOBBERING and drooling all over your shit it's gross.




There's no need to let everyone know that you've never had oral sex Troyse22....ck

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> There's no need to let everyone know that you've never had oral sex Troyse22....ck



 you found me out


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Can you show me or give me the page, one of the villagers gave her a new animal path and who do you think set Yahiko's body up?...Konan



Yes I know what you're talking about. But it's to help your side of the argument not mines you do it. like I said we don't know.  When madara was hooked he could move. As time passed we couldn't see the full effects of the of what the statue did to him cause he was already old and dying.

Nagato case was different he could've made the first body of pein (yahiko)  while being fully functional still. This is all speculation honestly and I don't like debating this way.

For all we know since pein had to go and capture the nine tails and had to hurry up he probably didn't have time to do it .

You also kind of probably answered your own question, a villager came with that body she didn't set out and get it.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 4, 2017)

Rinnegan Obito
Nagato
Pain
Itachi
Sasori
Deidara/Kisame
Kakuzu
Konan (No prep)
Hidan


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> I can tell your new, this site will probably be dying by the time giving an apology runs across my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, under the same circumstances Naruto fought Pain, yes they can, at least they have a chance defeating 5 paths.
Actually I wan't to make a post but I don't know where, should it be in Battledome or where?


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Yes, under the same circumstances Naruto fought Pain, yes they can, at least they have a chance defeating 5 paths.
> Actually I wan't to make a post but I don't know where, should it be in Battledome or where?



Any X Shinobi vs X Shinobi is fine to post in the Battledome.

General questions or opinions addressing the battledome are fine as well


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Any X Shinobi vs X Shinobi is fine to post in the Battledome.
> 
> General questions or opinions addressing the battledome are fine as well


So for example I can put Sasori vs Pain, and express my opinion, and then ask what do people think about it?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Yes, under the same circumstances Naruto fought Pain, yes they can, at least they have a chance defeating 5 paths.
> Actually I wan't to make a post but I don't know where, should it be in Battledome or where?



The battledome, make it and we'll continue this from there.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> So for example I can put Sasori vs Pain, and express my opinion, and then ask what do people think about it?



Make it please.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> So for example I can put Sasori vs Pain, and express my opinion, and then ask what do people think about it?



Yes, u can.


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Make it please.


Ok, I'll try n.n/ just, let me put my ideas in order.
BTW, it would be nice if you would stop trying to kick me out of here, unless you own this place, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Ok, I'll try n.n/ just, let me put my ideas in order.
> BTW, it would be nice if you would stop trying to kick me out of here, unless you own this place, I'm not going anywhere.



When did I try to do such a thing?


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> When did I try to do such a thing?


here

"Trust me I give this guy 2 months at most but realistically 2 weeks"

and like 2 other posts.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> here
> 
> "Trust me I give this guy 2 months at most but realistically 2 weeks"
> 
> and like 2 other posts.



Ahhh bro that's not me truing to kick you out that's me giving an estimated time on how long you'll last￼￼￼￼  no harm in that right?


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Paths are immune to poison
Sasori's puppets get fodderized by Asura Path
Sasori gets fodderized by Asura path


Maybe Sasori can contend with Animal and Preta together? Possibly? I like to keep an open mind toward the underdogs of the battledome, as I am one myself, but Sasori taking on 5+ Paths? Man....you'd need to put up one hell of an argument for him taking on Asura, let alone all of the paths together.

@Charmed don't take @La presagio too seriously when he says stuff like that, he's a "flamer"...hell he was banned for flaming me not 2 months ago 

If you plan on sticking around the NBD, you better have a thick skin and get used to people not accepting your opinions, no matter how much evidence you provide, especially if it's regarding the Featless Sannin or Minato

I personally try my best not to partake in Sannin or Minato threads currently, the amount of argument's that hinge on bullshit P1 hype is cringeworthy, and i'd advise you not to waste your time on people who rely on that stuff.

"But Pein said Jiraiya could have beaten him with full knowledge"-Absolutely fucking baseless, Jiraiya was shit diffed and Deva wasn't even partaking in the battle.

"But Kisame admitted inferiority in P1"-Ridiculous, at the time it made sense and I bought it, but P2 feats clearly put Kisame a tier above even the strongest Sannin, his statement is meaningless

"Orochimaru is incredibly powerful, only Minato can beat him"- Meanwhile the dude got punked by Itachi twice and Pre-Hebi Sasuke.

Tsunade is the only one whos hype you can't call TOTAL bullshit on, she is the best Medical Shinobi in the verse. But her strength was overhyped, and we saw Shinobi replicating things she could have done.

(Naruto sending Animal's summons through the air a la team rocket, Kisame breaking out of chakra suppressing Mokuton on the brink of death, A+Onoki breaking Madara's Susanoo, Tsunade couldn't completely break his ribcage.)

Idk, the Featless Sannin are vastly overrated currently, and I wouldn't advise partaking in threads with them in it unless you wanna give yourself a heart attack.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Android (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Yes, under the same circumstances Naruto fought Pain, yes they can, at least they have a chance defeating 5 paths.
> Actually I wan't to make a post but I don't know where, should it be in Battledome or where?


Wait a sec ....
This posting style , sounds familiar .
Who's dupe account are you ?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Congratulations your the last person im going to reapond to in this hell hole! Honestly FUCK THIS SHIT ive been researching, dissecting, re-reading Konan for months now and you guys say im wrong... my fucking ASS anyways im literally done with repeating the same thing in every FUCKING thread/post like I even made threads full of information about her abilities... lots of time put into it and what do I get... this BULLSHIT! But I guess im the crazy one because somehow you guys are still listening to the person who thinks Kisame is equal to Nagato.... fucking Nagato. Im done wasting my time on you IGNORANT ASS people. I dont even care if I get banned off this shit hole anyways.... PS no one even bother replying to this post or quoting me because Im done with these fourms
> For anyone who wants to actually read my threads about Konan here are the links...



 oh the joy￼￼￼￼ dudes lost his marbles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Wait a sec ....
> This posting style , sounds familiar .
> Who's dupe account are you ?



Its a dupe I suspected same thing who the hells joins randomly during the konan wanking era just to wank konan.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Congratulations your the last person im going to reapond to in this hell hole! Honestly FUCK THIS SHIT ive been researching, dissecting, re-reading Konan for months now and you guys say im wrong... my fucking ASS anyways im literally done with repeating the same thing in every FUCKING thread/post like I even made threads full of information about her abilities... lots of time put into it and what do I get... this BULLSHIT! But I guess im the crazy one because somehow you guys are still listening to the person who thinks Kisame is equal to Nagato.... fucking Nagato. Im done wasting my time on you IGNORANT ASS people. I dont even care if I get banned off this shit hole anyways.... PS no one even bother replying to this post or quoting me because Im done with these fourms
> For anyone who wants to actually read my threads about Konan here are the links...




And this is why those with thin skins never last in the Battledome @Charmed 

And I like that you're trying to call me out, however there's a big difference between you and I, no matter who agrees or disagrees with my opinions regarding Kisame, nobody will deny that i've done tons of research and digging to validate my opinions. Even the debaters on here who loathe me most admit it 

Nobody says you're a good debater and you do good research because you don't, your "research" is merely just a huge compilation of baseless assumptions that make no sense. The difference between me saying Daikodan can absorb immensely powerful jutsu and you saying Konan can shit paper bombs are different because there's actually evidence supporting me, whereas you have no evidence supporting the fact that konan just spews paper bombs like nobodies business. 

There's a reason i've not yet quit the battledome, and that's because I feel if I keep my arguments and opinions consistent and back up my opinions with scans that one day the battledome will view Kisame where I do, or at least close to it. You on the other hand want people to accept something that's totally baseless and isn't backed up by anything.

You won't have anyone agreeing with you if the best you can do is "BECAUSE I SAID SO"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Its a dupe I suspected same thing who the hells joins randomly during the konan wanking era just to wank konan.



A konan wanker 

And this is the era of Sannin wank, not Konan wank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Ahhh bro that's not me truing to kick you out that's me giving an estimated time on how long you'll last￼￼￼￼  no harm in that right?


nop, actually no, let's bet!

If I last more than that, you're going to say that Konan is your favorite Character.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2017)

Charmed said:


> nop, actually no, let's bet!
> 
> If I last more than that, you're going to say that Konan is your favorite Character.



Shes already in my top 5... Putting her at one to replace pein isn't going to hurt you have a deal


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Congratulations your the last person im going to reapond to in this hell hole! Honestly FUCK THIS SHIT ive been researching, dissecting, re-reading Konan for months now and you guys say im wrong... my fucking ASS anyways im literally done with repeating the same thing in every FUCKING thread/post like I even made threads full of information about her abilities... lots of time put into it and what do I get... this BULLSHIT! But I guess im the crazy one because somehow you guys are still listening to the person who thinks Kisame is equal to Nagato.... fucking Nagato. Im done wasting my time on you IGNORANT ASS people. I dont even care if I get banned off this shit hole anyways.... PS no one even bother replying to this post or quoting me because Im done with these fourms
> For anyone who wants to actually read my threads about Konan here are the links...


Hi I love your posts n.n/ and Konan is my favorite Character along with Sasori :'3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 4, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Shes already in my top 5... Putting her at one to replace pein isn't going to hurt you have a deal


you have a deal mister!


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 5, 2017)

We should all understand by now that rankings are not declarations of combat ability ONLY or who beats who( this ain't dbz).

With that said, here's my opinion :

0- ET Oro
Who's your favorite character? Oro can bring them back immortal and with unending chakra reserves, as his slaves

1- Rinnegan Obito + Paths
The Paths are OP, otherwise he's the same as his MS version

2- Nagato/Pain
Ability+ feats+ hype. This guy(s) was in a league of his own for days

Tier gap

3- Orochimaru (w/o ET)
The most trolled character in the anime ( did you see what they did with him in the end of Shipuuden?! That's blasphemy! ). Otherwise his hyped ability and feats ( he had his own underground network) mean he is a threat to anyone.

4- Konan
600b pieces of paper that can be set up as her imagination allows, all produced in the space of 2 weeks (that's over 200 000 per second)

5- Itachi
There is a good reason so many wank him. 
He is hated by everyone above him (both Leaf and Akatsuki). Think about that

6- Sasori
Took down a country! True to his art. 
Died by choice against Chiyo and mini-Tsunade (with two antidotes).

7- Kakuzu
Hearts and strings with eons of experience. 
Survived against Hashirama even before obtaining his signature abilities.

8- Deidara
Also country-level threat but has major and common weakness.
He used location (Suna) against Gaara! Who does that?!
They used him to intro Akatsuki to us. That says something.

9- Kisame
Great individual ability but lack teamwork affinity.

10- Taka
Very useful in any scenario

11- MS Obito
What @Baroxio said
Controlled Mizukage for years!

12- MS Sasuke
A few hax abilities but still immature

13- ZetsuDuo
All round usefulness in any scenario

14- Hidan
Wish I could have put him higher but he is useless except for killing


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 5, 2017)

Makishima said:


> Amuse me mongrel





Troyse22 said:


> Mongrel?


Its a thing from an anime called Fate/Zero

Which is freaking awesome btw

Saber is both Bae and Badass

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tri (Apr 5, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its a thing from an anime called Fate/Zero
> 
> Which is freaking awesome btw
> 
> Saber is both Bae and Badass


But Kiritsugu is such a lovely human who dreams of peace with no detestable acts to speak of, basically Naruto 2.0


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 5, 2017)

Trizalgia said:


> But Kiritsugu is such a lovely human who dreams of peace with no detestable acts to speak of, basically Naruto 2.0



Kiritsugu is so unbelievably above naruto in terms of character quality and development its not even funny


----------



## Kai (Apr 5, 2017)

Good old tier list ranking threads. They are here to live on forever 

Obito
Nagato
Itachi
-------------
Orochimaru
Kisame
Sasori
Deidara
Kakuzu
-------------
Konan
Hidan


----------



## Tri (Apr 5, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Kiritsugu is so unbelievably above naruto in terms of character quality and development its not even funny


But saving Sasuke and being Hokage are some of the greatest ambitions in anime 

All joking aside Kiritsugu is quite literally my favorite fictional anime character and his shades of gray in his methods and ideologies make him so much better.


----------



## Zexion~ (Apr 5, 2017)

Trizalgia said:


> But Kiritsugu is such a lovely human who dreams of peace with no detestable acts to speak of, basically Naruto 2.0





WorldsStrongest said:


> Its a thing from an anime called Fate/Zero
> 
> Which is freaking awesome btw
> 
> Saber is both Bae and Badass




Lol there is alot more than just Fate Zero my friends


----------



## Tri (Apr 5, 2017)

Makishima said:


> Lol there is alot more than just Fate Zero my friends


Oh believe me man I know, can't tell you how excited I am for the Heavens Feel route movie. One of my personal favorite fate routes


----------



## Zexion~ (Apr 5, 2017)

Trizalgia said:


> Oh believe me man I know, can't tell you how excited I am for the Heavens Feel route movie. One of my personal favorite fate routes



Fate Stay Night is one of my least favorite renditions of Fate, Kirei at least is a boss in the HF route though.

-Fate Strange Fake
-Fate Extra
-Fate Grand Order

All great lol


----------



## Tri (Apr 5, 2017)

Makishima said:


> Fate Stay Night is one of my least favorite renditions of Fate, Kirei at least is a boss in the HF route though


Yeah I agree that the stay night routes were lackluster, HF had some awesome set pieces though and Kirei actually had a role in this route unlike UBW where he served such a minor role. Then again I really didn't like the UBW route, anime was enjoyable due to the absurd animation and the last stardust scene was amazing, but it still didn't improve scenes that needed more impact in an already lackluster route. Fate/Zero had the benefit of being made after the stay night routes so that's probably why the characters are so well fleshed out.


----------



## Zexion~ (Apr 5, 2017)

Trizalgia said:


> Yeah I agree that the stay night routes were lackluster, HF had some awesome set pieces though and Kirei actually had a role in this route unlike UBW where he served such a minor role. Then again I really didn't like the UBW route, anime was enjoyable due to the absurd animation and the last stardust scene was amazing, but it still didn't improve scenes that needed more impact in an already lackluster route. Fate/Zero had the benefit of being made after the stay night routes so that's probably why the characters are so well fleshed out.



That and it was not based on a 40 hour long visual novel, UBW was terrible lol my personal favorite route is the fate route because Gil was actually relevant and not trolled incredibly, HF is cool but again some servants are trolled heavy lol and true Assasin and Zouken are annoying.


----------



## Tri (Apr 5, 2017)

Makishima said:


> Gil was actually relevant and not trolled incredibly, HF is cool but again some servants are trolled heavy lol and true Assasin and Zouken are annoying.


In the routes that trolled him hard (HF and UBW) defense, it's kinda hard to do someone as OP as Gilgamesh justice without someone like True Archer present to equal him out. HF trolled lancer and Gil so hard which is a lot of the reason why it's not my favorite route but it still had enough scenes where it's up there for me in decent routes.

If you'd like to continue this send me a convo or post on my profile so we don't ruin the thread with nasuverse gushing


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Take this to the battledome conversation thread, this is not the place to be discussing another Anime


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 5, 2017)

Nagato (Rinnegan)
Obito Uchiha (Rinnegan & MS *w/o Six Paths*)
Six Paths of Pain
Itachi Uchiha (MS)
Obito Uchiha (MS)
Orochimaru
Konan
Sasori
Deidara
Kisame
Kakuzu
Hidan
Zetsu

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Android (Apr 5, 2017)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Itachi Uchiha (MS)
> 
> Obito Uchiha (MS)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 5, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Simple she doesn't replicate what she did at all. Its pretty obvious the only reason she did what she did against obito was because of prep, nothing more.
> 
> No she didn't have a full fledged fight with him and last long enough to just make up some strategy mid battle to try and do what she did.
> 
> ...



OKAY BUT IF SHE HAD PREP SHE WOULD BEAT YOUR FAVS! If Kisame was sooo great... He would be able to beat her even with prep. I'm tired of people saying prep vs no prep. She still DID that technique. You can give a lot of characters prep but they will still nver be able to matach what Konan did. 

You cant say Konan is weaker than Kisame when he wouldnt be able to even beat her in every scenario

The only people who can beat her everytime is Pain, Itachi, and Obito. END OF DISCUSSION damn. 

You're only highlighting her feats when shes unprepared because you want her to look weak. You cant stand to see her powerful

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 5, 2017)

Konan was portrayed to need prep, to use explosive tags as in every fight she's been in she only used explosive tags when she had prep.

Why didn't she use it against the aburame clanKappa

Why didn't she use it against JiraiyaKappa

Ask ourselves this Konan fans


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 5, 2017)

Couldn't even land a hit on base jiraiya￼  got one shotted while having killing intent... It just amazes me it really does where the wanking comes from.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 5, 2017)

And to those who like making bs analysis about her abilities I don't care....I can assume pein has abilities and try to cram it into peoples heads also doesn't mean it'll change anything.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 5, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


>


Obito ran away from Itachi in the Road to Ninja movie, which was written by Masashi Kishimoto. So Itachi must have been seen as above Obito by Kishimoto. Then there's the fact that Amaterasu & Clones > Kamui, Izanami > Izanagi, and the fact that Obito didn't want to attack Konoha until after Itachi was deceased as he viewed him as quite "bothersome". So I'm not sure how Obito is stronger, it seems like Itachi is meant to be seen as superior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Android (Apr 5, 2017)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Obito ran away from Itachi in the Road to Ninja movie, which was written by Masashi Kishimoto.


Stop , please stop


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 5, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Konan was portrayed to need prep, to use explosive tags as in every fight she's been in she only used explosive tags when she had prep.
> 
> Why didn't she use it against the aburame clanKappa
> 
> ...




Lol we've only seen her in two fights. One fight she had the clear disadvantage because of oil and the other one she almost won with prep. She doesent need prep everytime, and even if she does use prep it doesent matter. Its her abiltiy and it was her plan for it to happen that way. Its not my fault Obito was too dumb to see through it at first and almost got killed.

That's like if two countries go to war, you think they are just gonna go guns blazing without preparing if they aren't as strong when they dont prepare. That's stupid

Every character fights the way they know how. Every character has a different style of fighting. Konans style might be a more long distance style with prep but that doesn't  take away from her capabilites at all.

All it means is that she cant win every fight at the spur of the moment because she's not prepared. Even Edo Tensei takes prep but you don't see people devaluing it's power.

I admit when I'm wrong and I'm not just some crazy Konan obsessed fan. Maybe you people have the problem with dismissing everything that has to do with Konan.

If you wanna be specific, just say Konan without prep is weaker (which is true) . Don't say Konan in general is weaker because that dismisses the full scale of her abilities.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 5, 2017)

Idiopodivny said:


> Lol we've only seen her in two fights. One fight she had the clear disadvantage because of oil and the other one she almost won with prep. She doesent need prep everytime, and even if she does use prep it doesent matter. Its her abiltiy and it was her plan for it to happen that way. Its not my fault Obito was too dumb to see through it at first and almost got killed.
> 
> That's like if two countries go to war, you think they are just gonna go guns blazing without preparing if they aren't as strong when they dont prepare. That's stupid
> 
> ...


You can have your own baseless opinion  I'm perfectly fine with that, but stop treating it as a fact. I'm gonna stick with Kishimotos obvious portayal which is: Konan needs prep to make paper bombs.

Explain how the only time she used paper tags was when she had prep, and when she didn't have prep her paper tags weren't even the first thing that popped in her mind, when they could have been crucial. Again why didn't she use her tags against Jiraiya and the aburame clan? Please don't say "hur dur Jiraiyas oil", that's a weak argument since she had enough time and chose to shove paper projectiles at Jiraiya, that's not a point of substance it's an excuse.

If you give Konan prep she's strong, but if you take that prep away she's still strong just weaker than she is with prep


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 5, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Konan was portrayed to need prep, to use explosive tags as in every fight she's been in she only used explosive tags when she had prep.
> 
> Why didn't she use it against the aburame clanKappa
> 
> ...



How was she portrayed to need prep?.... the fourms yes, but the manga no. If Kishimoto wanted to portray her that way he would've shown it more or mention it in the databook like for other techniques/jutsu (one at the top of my head is Kirin). As for her not seen using paper tags in other fights, well the one when she fought the aburame wasn't seen so we cant just assume that she didn't use it, also in the Anime it was shown that she used it against them  (ik its not canon but still it shows how she could use it). Now as for Jiraiya I always say that she herself didint want to kill him (Pein ordered her to do it, if she wanted to do it willingly she would've been more determined which in turn would increase her battle prowess like when she fought Obito) also the fight wasn't really a fight lol it was an attempt on Konan's part tbh, but Konan's main attack revolves around her paper weapons (shuriken, spears, kunai, airplanes and regular paper for suffocation) and was her go to since she was a teen so thats probably why she used it instead of paper tags (my point is if the fight was longer... if he didint have oil...  she would've shown more...hint paper tags and not just using her wings for attack) I also cant get why people think she needs prep for producing paper tags... like how in the world would she be able to produce 600 billion in about a month (thats a stupid amount) w/o producing them in a highly efficient way? Like Konan's abilities fully revolves around paper since she was a young teen so why after all of these years couldn't she come up with a way to produce them (paper tags) like Tobirama came up with a way in less time and thats not even close to his go to offensive abilities, and she actually haves the ingredients to produce them (chakra infused paper and a way to inscribe the word "explode" on it) also in the beginning of the fight with Obito she transformed into paper and then attacked Obito with dozens of paper tags... meaning she couldn't just be holding it wherever... its showing that she can produce them along with her regular paper

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 5, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Stop , please stop


 There's literally several sources across the internet that all say Kishimoto personally conceived the story and character designs for the movie. Then we have in the manga a single use of Amaterasu almost killing Obito. Despite the fact that the fourth databook states that Kamui activates unconsciously, meaning it was too fast for Obito's Kamui to defend against. On top of what I previously stated, I don't know what's wrong with Itachi being above Obito. If he was so much stronger than him and could've killed him alone any time he felt like it, and did what he wanted too then he would've done so: he was clearly weaker than him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 5, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> You can have your own baseless opinion  I'm perfectly fine with that, but stop treating it as a fact. I'm gonna stick with Kishimotos obvious portayal which is: Konan needs prep to make paper bombs.
> 
> Explain how the only time she used paper tags was when she had prep, and when she didn't have prep her paper tags weren't even the first thing that popped in her mind, when they could have been crucial. Again why didn't she use her tags against Jiraiya and the aburame clan? Please don't say "hur dur Jiraiyas oil", that's a weak argument since she had enough time and chose to shove paper projectiles at Jiraiya, that's not a point of substance it's an excuse.
> 
> If you give Konan prep she's strong, but if you take that prep away she's still strong just weaker than she is with prep



@NightingaleOfShadows

Hi friends n.n/

I haven't thought that Konan could create Explosive Tags.
How are Explosive tags made anyway, it doesn't seem they have gunpowder or so...
It sounds great the way @NightingaleOfShadows  explains it, and logical.

Why Konan has to be the exception always? I mean, every Shinobi has acces to Explosive tags.
Sakura has them, Naruto has them, Sasori has them (he used them to destroy Suna's entrance)
So why Konan can't have them too? Knowing she's the best character at using Explosive tags (Camouflage, change their form, control them, etc.)

In her fight against Jiriaya, people would say, why didn't Konan go with killing intent against Jiraiya, she got one shoted or owned.
Well, it's pretty much the same answer as "Why Sasori didn't go FULL against Chiyo and just ignore Sakura.
Chiyo is Sasori's grandma.
Jiraiya is Konan's sensei, and he raised her too, so he pretty much is like a father to her actually.
She wasn't going all out against his sensei, i think that'd be absurd.
She was just trying to make time for Pain to arrive, after all, I'm pretty sure Kishimoto wanted to portray a Jiraiya vs Pain and not Konan vs Jiraiya.

What if Konan actually wanted to kill Jiraiya? well, in that first paper swarm, she actually traped Jiraiya, if those papers were explosive tags, Jiraiya would've died right away or at least he would've lost his arms or something (I don't see Jiriaya as resistant as Obito)
But she didn't, remember the villager was there, she's not going to kill her own people, she even says something like "move aside or go away" something like that. She was trying to get the villager out of the battle.

Why everybody thinks Konan was defeated with that oil jutsu, I mean, she has knowledge on Jiriaya's toad jutsu, she even says something about that when she got hit by the fireball.
I see other options:

A) Konan didn't want to kill Jiraiya, it was Pain's duty.
B) Konan was trying to buy time for Pain to arrive.
C) Konan was just using a paper clone, Just like Konoha. Pain likes saving Konan's clones I don't know why.
D) Konan received the oil jutsu to make Jiraiya think she's using the same paper that used to get wet with the rain when she was a girl. Jiraiya would let her gourd down, and then she can use a Kamikaze attack full of explosives just like the one she used against obito.
E) Konan was just owned by Jiraiya (people like this one more)

If Konan had no feelings for Jiraiya i can see her putting up a good fight against her Sensei.
The first swarm attack (the one we saw in manga) full of explosives should give her the advantage just at the beginning of the battle.
It could either kill Jiraiya in one blow or leave him without an arm or two, he'll begin loosing blood, Jiraiya is no medical ninja, nor he has Izanagi or regenaration.


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 5, 2017)

Encore ? apparently, it never gets old 

-Obito
-Pain
-Itachi(the healthiest we've seen him) / Kisame 
-Orochimaru
-Sasori / Kakuzu
-Deidara / Konan
-Hidan
-Zetsu


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 5, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Hi friends n.n/
> 
> I haven't thought that Konan could create Explosive Tags.
> How are Explosive tags made anyway, it doesn't seem they have gunpowder or so...
> It sounds great the way @NightingaleOfShadows explains it, and logical.



Kishimoto hasn't stated directly how the explosive tags works exactly, but there is scans and databook pages that give us an idea in how it works, so to produce an explosive tag you need: a chakra infused piece of paper and on top of that the word "explode" inscribed on, now how does it explode? Well I have no clue lol but I think it works something like a balloon... when it the balloon haves to much air in it what does it do? Explode! So with an explosive tag its filled with x amount of chakra and when it fills up to much... boom!


Charmed said:


> So why Konan can't have them too? Knowing she's the best character at using Explosive tags (Camouflage, chage their form, control them, etc.)


Idk ask the other posters lol they seem to think producing paper tags with someone who specializes in paper (since she was a child) and haves the necessary components to produce it, is rocket science, but I guess they want a solid statement that proves that she can produce them


Charmed said:


> In her fight against Jiriaya, people would say, why didn't Konan go with killing intent against Jiraiya, she got one shoted or owned.
> Well, it's pretty much the same answer as "Why Sasori didn't go FULL against Chiyo and just ignore Sakura.
> Chiyo is Sasori's grandma.
> Jiraiya is Konan's sensei, and he raised her too, so he pretty much is like a father to her actually.
> ...


THANK YOU lol someone who sees

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Kishimoto hasn't stated directly how the explosive tags works exactly, but there is scans and databook pages that give us an idea in how it works, so to produce an explosive tag you need: a chakra infused piece of paper and on top of that the word "explode" inscribed on, now how does it explode? Well I have no clue lol but I think it works something like a balloon... when it the balloon haves to much air in it what does it do? Explode! So with an explosive tag its filled with x amount of chakra and when it fills up to much... boom!
> 
> Idk ask the other posters lol they seem to think producing paper tags with someone who specializes in paper (since she was a child) and haves the necessary components to produce it, is rocket science, but I guess they want a solid statement that proves that she can produce them
> 
> THANK YOU lol someone who sees


oh that sounds logical to me!
And the ballon example is good too. It coul work like a  "Kai" too, if you know what I mean.

So, now that I think about it, maybe people write on paper using chakra, just like Jiraiya wrote on the toads back using his fingers and chakra.
And that's how they create explosive tags, so it sound reasonable that Konan just creates them with the use of her own chakra.

Say, what do you think about my hypothesis of Konan using explosives in her first paper swarm against Jiraiya, I think that could giver her the advantage.

Also, do you think she had a Plan B when she got hit with the oil? or she was just making Jiraiya put his gourd down for a surprise explosive attack?


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 6, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> You can have your own baseless opinion  I'm perfectly fine with that, but stop treating it as a fact. I'm gonna stick with Kishimotos obvious portayal which is: Konan needs prep to make paper bombs.
> 
> Explain how the only time she used paper tags was when she had prep, and when she didn't have prep her paper tags weren't even the first thing that popped in her mind, when they could have been crucial. Again why didn't she use her tags against Jiraiya and the aburame clan? Please don't say "hur dur Jiraiyas oil", that's a weak argument since she had enough time and chose to shove paper projectiles at Jiraiya, that's not a point of substance it's an excuse.
> 
> If you give Konan prep she's strong, but if you take that prep away she's still strong just weaker than she is with prep




Umm that's what I just said..... I don't understand your argument. I never said she could create paper bombs out of thin air

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> oh that sounds logical to me!
> And the ballon example is good too. It coul work like a "Kai" too, if you know what I mean.


Thanks  and Kai? You mean Katsu? (What Deidara says before detonating his clay)


Charmed said:


> So, now that I think about it, maybe people write on paper using chakra, just like Jiraiya wrote on the toads back using his fingers and chakra.
> And that's how they create explosive tags, so it sound reasonable that Konan just creates them with the use of her own chakra.


Yup makes perfect sense to me, Kishimoto just needs to legit write it somewhere so there can be no debates about it


Charmed said:


> Say, what do you think about my hypothesis of Konan using explosives in her first paper swarm against Jiraiya, I think that could giver her the advantage.


I think she can definitely do that but I dont think Konan was trying 100% as she had a soft spot for Jiraiya and I think she felt confident enough to use her go to attack which was what she did (paper airplanes) also you dont see most Shinobi going all out im the very beginning of the battle especially when its your sensei ....but if the fight was longer im sure we would've seen paper tags and such... its a shame Kishimoto didt give Konan more screen/scan time


Charmed said:


> Also, do you think she had a Plan B when she got hit with the oil? or she was just making Jiraiya put his gourd down for a surprise explosive attack?


not really because she was trapped in the oil and Jiraiya couldve easily finished her with a katon. But if it wasn't for the oil... just know its a battle lol (Base Jiraiya vs Konan)


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Thanks  and Kai? You mean Katsu? (What Deidara says before detonating his clay)
> 
> Yup makes perfect sense to me, Kishimoto just needs to legit write it somewhere so there can be no debates about it
> 
> ...


I still think it was just a Kami Bunshin, I know Pain used bubbles no jutsu to save her, but he seems to always save Konan's clones like in the Leaf Village.

"Kai" yeah something like that but i meant more like Kai! when ninja counter a Genjutsu.

Yeah it's  shame he didn't give her more screen time, I would've love to see Mei fighting more too, or Sakura or Hinata having more important fights.

Also, I think Konan's case is a little unffair, I mean, people can't actually believe she can create explosives and open the sea without prep time, but they do find logic in Sasori, Kakuzu, Hidan, Oorchimaru having all 4 a way of inmortality. Deidara has the power to destroy a city in 1 second. Pain has control over life and death. Itachi is invincible "in  way" and has Legendary Weapons, but yeah, always Konan has to be the exception, why? because she's a girl? I mean some people could have a logical answer to this, based on manga but I believe the majority think she's weak couse she's a girl.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> I still think it was just a Kami Bunshin, I know Pain used bubbles no jutsu to save her, but he seems to always save Konan's clones like in the Leaf Village.


Interesting... but I think Kishimoto would've made it more obviously in some way and about Pein saving her clones, can you show me when he does it, im curious now


Charmed said:


> Yeah it's shame he didn't give her more screen time, I would've love to see Mei fighting more too, or Sakura or Hinata having more important fights.



Yes its saddening that Kishimoto doesn't know how to treat women in Naruto... hoping he does better in Baruto but looks like hes doing the samething from what im hearing


Charmed said:


> Also, I think Konan's case is a little unffair, I mean, people can't actually believe she can create explosives and open the sea without prep time, but they do find logic in Sasori, Kakuzu, Hidan, Oorchimaru having all 4 a way of inmortality. Deidara has the power to destroy a city in 1 second. Pain has control over life and death. Itachi is invincible "in way" and has Legendary Weapons, but yeah, always Konan has to be the exception, why? because she's a girl? I mean some people could have a logical answer to this, based on manga but I believe the majority think she's weak couse she's a girl.


Very true about how people can make assumptions about other Shinobi while not having complete proof while with Konan its " she needs prep" :I but I think its a mix, in her being a girl and not having complete proof in what she can do (even though theres scans that suggests that she can) but most posters want FULL proof thats in the stone which gets pretty annoying especially when theres things that support what your trying to say

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Apr 6, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> , in her being a girl





Charmed said:


> because she's a girl?




:disgust

get that fuckin bullshit outta here


FUCKIN MAIN VILLAIN AND STRONGEST IN VERSE IS A _*GIRL*_


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Interesting... but I think Kishimoto would've made it more obviously in some way and about Pein saving her clones, can you show me when he does it, im curious now
> 
> 
> Yes its saddening that Kishimoto doesn't know how to treat women in Naruto... hoping he does better in Baruto but looks like hes doing the samething from what im hearing
> ...



Ok, well i was talking about the Paper Clone of Konan when they were invading the leaf village.
I thought it was the real Konan (so makes sense Pain took her otu of the village so he can Shinrai Tensei it)
but then i relized that it was a Paper clone, she said, "no more paper clones, I can't keep going with this paper clone anymore, I'm going back to watch over you" something like that she said to Pain, then, the Kami Bunshin disappeaard.
So it was Konan's clone who got past the barrier, and they didn't even notice her, they only said 6 entered the village not 7.
If she's a sensor type, she can make her chakra go low intentionally so she can't be detected. That would explain how nobady could detect her on the invasion when she went through the barrier.

Konan being a sensor was just stated in the anime, but I believe it could make logic with what I said before. Plus Konan senses Pain's emotions too. I believe she in fact is a Sensor type ninja.



Yeah your right like, Orochimaru's Hydra, it never showed absolutly nothing, no speed feats, no reactions, no resistance, but they assume it's very strong :/


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 6, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> :disgust
> 
> get that fuckin bullshit outta here



I said *some* people think that... and ask a mod to do it because I an't 


Viole1369 said:


> FUCKIN MAIN VILLAIN AND STRONGEST IN VERSE IS A _*GIRL*_


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> :disgust
> 
> get that fuckin bullshit outta here
> 
> ...


yeah, you would still be surprised there's actually people who think Kaguya is not that strong and she's dumb.
I think she's the most powerful by far actually.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> @NightingaleOfShadows
> 
> Hi friends n.n/
> 
> ...



A And B are bs there's scans of her attempting to kill jiraiya and even receiving an order to do so if she could and Surprise! She couldn't


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 6, 2017)

1. Obito
2. Nagato 
3. Itachi
4. Orochimaru 
5. Sasori
6. Kisame
7. Kakuzu
8. Konan
9. Deidara
10. Hidan


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 6, 2017)

Any time Idio or Night get in to a discussion about a female character, if they think they lose "it's because their female and Kishi didn't give them a chance" and if they don't think they lose, then you're a sexist if you think they do.

Frankly, that kinda stuff needs to be ban worthy.

Even though I loathe them ever so much, i'll tag them so they can check this out

@Blu-ray 
@Ryuzaki 



Charmed said:


> yeah, you would still be surprised there's actually people who think Kaguya is not that strong and she's dumb.
> I think she's the most powerful by far actually.



Because Kaguya is quite dumb truthfully, she made blunders that no other god tier would ever make. Wasn't it Zetsu who had to tell Kaguya which Naruto was the real one when he used a bunch of Kage Bunshin? Fucking Zetsu of all people 



Charmed said:


> Ok, well i was talking about the Paper Clone of Konan when they were invading the leaf village.
> I thought it was the real Konan (so makes sense Pain took her otu of the village so he can Shinrai Tensei it)
> but then i relized that it was a Paper clone, she said, "no more paper clones, I can't keep going with this paper clone anymore, I'm going back to watch over you" something like that she said to Pain, then, the Kami Bunshin disappeaard.
> So it was Konan's clone who got past the barrier, and they didn't even notice her, they only said 6 entered the village not 7.
> ...



Because that's reasonable, comparing Orochimaru's trump card to fodder paper with no feats or hype. It actually restrained the strongest V4 in existence, Itachi's Susanoo, albeit momentarily, that's still a considerable feat, and it's more that Konan without prep could ever do.


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 6, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Any time Idio or Night get in to a discussion about a female character, if they think they lose "it's because their female and Kishi didn't give them a chance" and if they don't think they lose, then you're a sexist if you think they do.
> 
> Frankly, that kinda stuff needs to be ban worthy.
> 
> ...



When did I ever use the excuse that Kishi does not give female characters a chance?? Never. Now you're putting words in mouth in my mouth. I said I give credit where credit is due. I'm fair with battles unlike some people. I dont write my opinion on every battlepost though because I dont care to defend some characters. I only care to defend my favs and if I believe theyve been targeted unfairly I will stand up for them. If the name of this thread was titled (Konan Vs Pain) we wouldn't even be having this discussion because I already know she would lose terribly.

But she can definitely beat Kisame and that's not gonna change

And I dont like every female character which is why you see me only comment on threads with (Konan, Tsunade, or Sakura) my fav character is still Hiruzen lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2017)

Isaiah13000 said:


> There's literally several sources across the internet that all say Kishimoto personally conceived the story and character designs for the movie. Then we have in the manga a single use of Amaterasu almost killing Obito. Despite the fact that the fourth databook states that Kamui activates unconsciously, meaning it was too fast for Obito's Kamui to defend against. On top of what I previously stated, I don't know what's wrong with Itachi being above Obito. If he was so much stronger than him and could've killed him alone any time he felt like it, and did what he wanted too then he would've done so: he was clearly weaker than him.


Sigh ...No , those are wrong informations , the movie is written by Yuka Myata . Kishi designed some characters, created a one shot to promote it and provided the idea of Naruto being able to experience life with is parents. The animation team took it from there.  , don't bring any wrong informations that was faked by NS supporters bcause simply reading the movie's credits , shows that Yuka Myata - an SP screen writer - is the one that wrote the movie , not Kishimoto , who was heavily spending all his effort on the Manga by that time , Kishi doesn't write fillers , he might help making them by giving some ideas and characters designs , but he doesn't write fillers , the first and only movie he wrote was - according to him - Boruto .
Sorry if i sounded abrasive in my early post , but no you can't use a filler anime movie as an evidence , the only actual " canon " part about the movie - according to Kishi himself - is Sakura's parents , everything else has no connection to the manga what so ever .


----------



## Baroxio (Apr 6, 2017)

Idiopodivny said:


> But she can definitely beat Kisame and that's not gonna change


Not unless she preps a sea of paper beforehand.

Real talk, Kisame is one of the stronger Akatsuki members. He's one of the only people in the Narutoverse to be able to counter techniques via chakra drain, which is an incredibly huge deal when you combine that with his ludicrous stamina, regeneration abilities, and the power to turn every battlefield into a ocean. Do you know how hard it is to hurt someone under layers and layers of water? Hell, his deathbed Water Prison alone blocked one of Gai's punches! His body physically withstood Hirudora!

Kisame gets a bum rap from Jiraiya fans who wish to think of him as superior, but real talk, Kisame rapes Jiraiya. Toad Stomach? Senjikizame. 1000 feeding sharks vs a wall of meat does not end in the meat's favor.

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> A And B are bs there's scans of her attempting to kill jiraiya and even receiving an order to do so if she could and Surprise! She couldn't


She did surprise him thought, with a paper swarm from all directions, the thing is the swarm had no explosive tags, otherwise, it would probably been Jiraiya's end and it was just the beginning.
You can feel free to disagree too.

Yeah she received an order from Pain,
Pain said: Ok take me to him.
Konan said: Pain, I'll handle him while you arrive  (This means Konan knows she can take him, or that she just would buy time for  Pain)
Pain: if you have the opportunity, kill him. (this means Nagato thinks Konan is powerful enough to deal with Jiriaya)
Konan said: she didn't answer actually.


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Any time Idio or Night get in to a discussion about a female character, if they think they lose "it's because their female and Kishi didn't give them a chance" and if they don't think they lose, then you're a sexist if you think they do.
> 
> Frankly, that kinda stuff needs to be ban worthy.
> 
> ...


I think Orochimaru's Hydra is just featless. Just a giant Snake.

Yeah ikr! Kaguya receiving orders from Zetsu is kinda ironic.
Kaguya not being able to see a Kage Bunshin having the best eye pwer in the series is just ironic too.

I believe your underestimating Konan a lot, I can see her asphyxiating Orochimaru with her paper.
How's Orochimaru going to land a hit on her and vomit himself if he's mouth is covered by paper sheets/bombs?
And someones said that Konan had a month in prep time (but I still don't see it clearly) but let's say she had a month.
Ok, so in a month she can produce 600 billion explosive tags/papers, let's forget about the explosive tags, just paper, so how many paper can she generate per minute or per second (?) that's a lot of paper.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> She did surprise him thought, with a paper swarm from all directions, the thing is the swarm had no explosive tags, otherwise, it would probably been Jiraiya's end and it was just the beginning.
> You can feel free to disagree too.
> 
> Yeah she received an order from Pain,
> ...



Doesn't mean anything that's him saying if she has an opportunity to kill him do so nothing more behind it. If she had an opening or the slightest opportune time to end jiraiya she should do so. 

The paper was formed into pointed projectile's, we have common knowledge that her paper gets hard as steel. She had killing intent and a opportunity to kill him like pein said if she had one(talking about the opportunity) kill him.

She failed to do so and her projectile's came up short she then went on to get one shotted.
Also yes I disagree she had no prep against jiraiya... Of course explosives weren't going to be used. I'll wait for the other konan slobbers to come out the woodwork and quote me also.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> I think Orochimaru's Hydra is just featless. Just a giant Snake.
> 
> Yeah ikr! Kaguya receiving orders from Zetsu is kinda ironic.
> Kaguya not being able to see a Kage Bunshin having the best eye pwer in the series is just ironic too.
> ...



With the way oros body is set up she's not asphyxiating him.

Its known that konan had prep time. I never read anything for a month but no matter the time it doesn't change anything she had prep to do what she did.


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> With the way oros body is set up she's not asphyxiating him.
> 
> Its known that konan had prep time. I never read anything for a month but no matter the time it doesn't change anything she had prep to do what she did.


why not? Oro still needs to breath and the only way he can vomit is through his mouth.


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Doesn't mean anything that's him saying if she has an opportunity to kill him do so nothing more behind it. If she had an opening or the slightest opportune time to end jiraiya she should do so.
> 
> The paper was formed into pointed projectile's, we have common knowledge that her paper gets hard as steel. She had killing intent and a opportunity to kill him like pein said if she had one(talking about the opportunity) kill him.
> 
> ...



Not really, it's like, why Sasori didn't rush and Kill Chiyo right away, they are related they have bonds.
Jiraiya is Konan's sensei, and she was just a little girl, he raised her.

She didn't go all out on Jiraiya, if she wanted to kill him she would've place some explosive tags on that firs surpirse attack.
Not millions, but maybe 5 should do the trick. All shinobi have explosive tags in their arsenal, even Sasori and Sakura have them.
Why Konan doesn't ? when she's the best ninja at using explosive tags? I mean she can control them and camuflage them.

And remember, Jiraiya was inside a Villagers body, so Konan wanted to free him first, she wasn't going to blow a Villager, that just doesn't go with her personality, then she started talking to Jiraiya to buy time and remembering the past. She got hit by the toad oil, but she was like "whatever" Pain is already here. I still think she was just a Paper clone though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Doesn't mean anything that's him saying if she has an opportunity to kill him do so nothing more behind it. If she had an opening or the slightest opportune time to end jiraiya she should do so.
> 
> The paper was formed into pointed projectile's, we have common knowledge that her paper gets hard as steel. She had killing intent and a opportunity to kill him like pein said if she had one(talking about the opportunity) kill him.
> 
> ...



Konan willing didint want to kill Jiraiya, she was ordered by Nagato to do so (she even asked Nagato what to do with him... meaning she had another option in mind), just like Sasori with Chyio (was trying to kill her but at the end he couldn't live with it... so he let her kill him) she had a soft spot for Jiraiya. Even if im wrong about Konan not truly trying to kill Jiraiya, that doesn't mean she cant produce paper tags... first off the fight wasn't really a fight it was an attempt on Konan's part tbh, second the majority of battles in Naruto dont show Shinobi going all out in the beginning... especially when the "fight" was only 2 scans, its usually a gradual increase in there abilities from the beginning of the battle to the end (im trying to say that you dont see.. lets say... Kakashi using Chidori right when he sees an opponent or Sai using paper tags right away, they first do there usual attacks then use more deadly attacks that require more effort to do) and I dont get why people keep mentioning her getting one shotted... like its literally her only weaknesses minus katon lol like you guys make it sound like people just happen to have an oil based jutsu


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> With the way oros body is set up she's not asphyxiating him.
> 
> Its known that konan had prep time. I never read anything for a month but no matter the time it doesn't change anything she had prep to do what she did.



Please explain how she got her hands on that much then because its pretty self explanatory that she produced it in a efficient way... if not then how did she do it?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Not really, it's like, why Sasori didn't rush and Kill Chiyo right away, they are related they have bonds.
> Jiraiya is Konan's sensei, and she was just a little girl, he raised her.
> 
> She didn't go all out on Jiraiya, if she wanted to kill him she would've place some explosive tags on that firs surpirse attack.
> ...




being a power move   (before)

being a power move (after)

Jiraiya wasn't in anyone's body when she attacked and she just failed she attempted to kill him and failed.

being a power move (here's her getting embarrassed... Dodged and one shotted.)


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Konan willing didint want to kill Jiraiya, she was ordered by Nagato to do so (she even asked Nagato what to do with him... meaning she had another option in mind), just like Sasori with Chyio (was trying to kill her but at the end he couldn't live with it... so he let her kill him) she had a soft spot for Jiraiya. Even if im wrong about Konan not truly trying to kill Jiraiya, that doesn't mean she cant produce paper tags... first off the fight wasn't really a fight it was an attempt on Konan's part tbh, second the majority of battles in Naruto dont show Shinobi going all out in the beginning... especially when the "fight" was only 2 scans, its usually a gradual increase in there abilities from the beginning of the battle to the end (im trying to say that you dont see.. lets say... Kakashi using Chidori right when he sees an opponent or Sai using paper tags right away, they first do there usual attacks then use more deadly attacks that require more effort to do) and I dont get why people keep mentioning her getting one shotted... like its literally her only weaknesses minus katon lol like you guys make it sound like people just happen to have an oil based jutsu





NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Please explain how she got her hands on that much then because its pretty self explanatory that she produced it in a efficient way... if not then how did she do it?



Thought you werent quoting me anymore or something Like that?


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Thought you werent quoting me anymore or something Like that?



No I said no one reply to me but I was in a shity ass mood when I posted that but now im back to normal... for now


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> No I said no one reply to me but I was in a shity ass mood when I posted that but now im back to normal... for now



Can careless. Don't quote me, I like my sight and tend to go blind reading bs from posters like you.


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> With the way oros body is set up she's not asphyxiating him.
> 
> Its known that konan had prep time. I never read anything for a month but no matter the time it doesn't change anything she had prep to do what she did.



And your argument doesn't matter because my whole argumemt is that it doesen't matter if she had prep time or not. It's still her technique. (i'd like to see Kisame prep a paper bomb ocean)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Thought you werent quoting me anymore or something Like that?



Explain how Or


La presagio said:


> Thought you werent quoting me anymore or something Like that?



The same way Orochimaru makes thousands of snakes come out of no where. This is Naruto......come on now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Idiopodivny said:


> And your argument doesn't matter because my whole argumemt is that it doesen't matter if she had prep time or not. It's still her technique. (i'd like to see Kisame prep a paper bomb ocean)



Wasn't quoting you minority you're a waste of time. The charmed fellow is actually quite fun to debate with, you on the other hand just like the guy I quoted above I can careless for.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> not the only one making new jutsu   (before)
> 
> not the only one making new jutsu (after)
> 
> ...


Hey nice try! what do you take me for?

anyhow..

you're trying to manipulate things, here is the scan where Jiriaya was inside the villagers body. Konan wanted to save him first, than start buying time talking to Jiraiya while Pain arrives.

And she even knew what kind of frog jutsu would Jiraiya use to get out of the Villager too.
If those were explosive tags both Jiraiya and the innocent villager would be dead.


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Wasn't quoting you minority you're a waste of time. The charmed fellow is actually quite fun to debate with, you on the other hand just like the guy I quoted above I can careless for.


but they're good persons too :/ just give them a chance, I mean, everybody has diffrent opinions, why can't we just be friends :'(


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Hey nice try! what do you take me for?
> 
> anyhow..
> 
> ...



I take you for a jackass now. That scan was before mine, so you're actually a fool thinking that it would help you in any way.

The technique was jiraiyas toad flatness also.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charmed (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> A take you for a jackass now. That scan was before mine, so you're actually a fool thinking that it would help you in any way.
> 
> The technique was jiraiyas toad flatness also.


yeah! I couldn't rememeber the jutsu's name but Konan knew about it.

The scan helps me couse you can see Jiriaya was inside that guy.
Konan is not killing an innocent villager.
Yeah i get what you mean, like, she attaked with her paper wings, so what, everybody fails an attack or two, that's not a big deal is it?
And she probably was not trying to killl Jiriaya anyway, if she would want to kill him, she would've used this instead of attaking with paper airplanes.

Swarm him and blow him up, that's all she need to do to take down Jiraiya actually, and in the manga was even better couse she had the surprise factor.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> yeah! I couldn't rememeber the jutsu's name but Konan knew about it.
> 
> The scan helps me couse you can see Jiriaya was inside that guy.
> Konan is not killing an innocent villager.
> ...



I'll respond later got no patience but just know what you're talking about has nothing to do with what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Can careless. Don't quote me, I like my sight and tend to go blind reading bs from posters like you.



You sound like a 5 year old who wants his milk tbh, your careless attitude isint going to get you far anywhere but ok you want your "sight" to be filled with actual BS then be my guest but just know that your being immature asf and just plan indenial... (bet your saying to yourself that you dont care rn)

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> You sound like a 5 year old who wants his milk tbh, your careless attitude isint going to get you far anywhere but ok you want your "sight" to be filled with actual BS then be my guest but just know that your being immature asf and just plan indenial... (bet your saying to yourself that you dont care rn)



 baited and hooked oh the joy

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Charmed said:


> yeah! I couldn't rememeber the jutsu's name but Konan knew about it.
> 
> The scan helps me couse you can see Jiriaya was inside that guy.
> Konan is not killing an innocent villager.
> ...



I'll say this again what you're talking about has nothing to do with what I'm talking about...

not even trying to be rude but you've confused me now with the sht you're saying..you're argument has nothing to do with mine since you have gone and made a whole new argument.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Idiopodivny (Apr 6, 2017)

La presagio said:


> I'll say this again what you're talking about has nothing to do with what I'm talking about...
> 
> not even trying to be rude but you've confused me now with the sht you're saying..you're argument has nothing to do with mine since you have gone and made a whole new argument.



Just shutup already it's over....

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2017)

Idiopodivny said:


> Just shutup already it's over....



Butthurt? simply telling the dude we seem to be debating/talking about two different things.


----------



## Baroxio (Apr 6, 2017)

So many people disliking my posts without having the balls to respond to the points I made.


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2017)

Baroxio said:


> So many people disliking my posts without having the balls to respond to the points I made.


People don't bother with brain damaging posts , they either 
- Ignore it .
- Laugh at it then ignore it .
- Dislike it then ignore it .
- Sig it then ignore it .

No offense btw

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 9, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Sigh ...No , those are wrong informations , the movie is written by Yuka Myata . Kishi designed some characters, created a one shot to promote it and provided the idea of Naruto being able to experience life with is parents. The animation team took it from there.  , don't bring any wrong informations that was faked by NS supporters bcause simply reading the movie's credits , shows that Yuka Myata - an SP screen writer - is the one that wrote the movie , not Kishimoto , who was heavily spending all his effort on the Manga by that time , Kishi doesn't write fillers , he might help making them by giving some ideas and characters designs , but he doesn't write fillers , the first and only movie he wrote was - according to him - Boruto .
> Sorry if i sounded abrasive in my early post , but no you can't use a filler anime movie as an evidence , the only actual " canon " part about the movie - according to Kishi himself - is Sakura's parents , everything else has no connection to the manga what so ever .


 I've done a bit more research, and those sources aren't incorrect. I've simply misinterpreted what they were saying. You're correct, Yuka Miyata wrote the screenplay for Road to Ninja. Masashi Kishimoto only created the story concept, wrote the screen story, supervised the film, and wrote some of the scenes. But the one behind the entire script and actions of all of the characters is Miyata, not Kishimoto. Nonetheless, I still think Itachi is stronger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 9, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Zetsu
> Konan
> Hidan



 are you trolling? Zetsu .... over.... Konan....


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 9, 2017)

Damnit I thought this thread finally died


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> are you trolling? Zetsu .... over.... Konan....



No I'm not.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 9, 2017)

La presagio said:


> No I'm not.



Reason? Because your logic Zetsu>Konan>Tsunade


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Reason? Because your logic Zetsu>Konan>Tsunade



I don't have konan over tsunade. The hell did you get that from? you're not me you can't tell me my logic...

I have zetsu over konan for a different reason and that's importance, without prep she probably couldn't even beat zetsu.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 9, 2017)

La presagio said:


> I don't have konan over tsunade. The hell did you get that from? you're not me you can't tell me my logic...
> 
> I have zetsu over konan for a different reason and that's importance, without prep she probably couldn't even beat zetsu.



In a "Konan vs Tsunade" thread you favored Konan, and please explain how Zetsu is going to kill Konan. Also the only difference with Konan having prep to w/o prep is her having more paper tags... if im wrong, whats the difference in Konan producing paper tags in an efficient way with prep to her producing it an efficient way w/o prep?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 9, 2017)

Obito
Nagato
Itachi
Kisame
Kakuzu
Sasori
Deidara
Konan
Hidan

Kisame is the best of the rest as he performed reasonably well against big hitters such as Bee and Gai. He was also one of the final members to be taken out and held in high esteem by Obito.

The dojutsu trio comprising the top 3 warrants no explaination.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> In a "Konan vs Tsunade" thread you favored Konan, and please explain how Zetsu is going to kill Konan. Also the only difference with Konan having prep to w/o prep is her having more paper tags... if im wrong, whats the difference in Konan producing paper tags in an efficient way with prep to her producing it an efficient way w/o prep?



Yes doesn't mean I see her over tsunade. Some characters are lower then others but can beat those above them. I've always thought and said this.

Disregard the zetsu comment I was speaking for white zetsu but In a different scenario that I don't really have time to introduce at the moment.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 9, 2017)

Zetsu negged JJ Madara.

Hes easily the strongest of the Akatsuki


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 9, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Yes doesn't mean I see her over tsunade. Some characters are lower then others but can beat those above them. I've always thought and said this.
> 
> Disregard the zetsu comment I was speaking for white zetsu but In a different scenario that I don't really have time to introduce at the moment.



I see, but when you do have time please explain this white zetsu scenario?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> I see, but when you do have time please explain this white zetsu scenario?



Sure thing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2017)

Obito
Itachi
Pein
Orochimaru
Sasori
Kisame
Deidara
Kakuzu
Hidan
Konan


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Ava said:


> Itachi
> Pein


Why?



Ava said:


> Hidan
> Konan


 why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> why?


Well didn't Pain lose round 1 to Jiraya because he was weak to Genjutsu? 

And I think Hidan is a bit underestimated. Asuma is the best Leaf ninja is close quarter combat and Hidan was casually dealing with his attacks while also simultaneously dodging Shikamaru's shadows. He could also match a Sharingan Kakashi in close quarter combat.

Hidan needs more respect around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Ava said:


> Well didn't Pain lose round 1 to Jiraya because he was weak to Genjutsu?


@La presagio aren't you a Pein expert? Can you explain how he can avoid Itachi's Genjustu? 



Ava said:


> And I think Hidan is a bit underestimated. Asuma is the best Leaf ninja is close quarter combat and Hidan was casually dealing with his attacks while also simultaneously dodging Shikamaru's shadows. He could also match a Sharingan Kakashi in close quarter combat.
> 
> Hidan needs more respect around here.



Yeah but theres literally nothing Hidan can do to kill Konan let alone the rest of the Akatsuki, while all Konan haves to do is suffocate him to death, if that doesn't work then chop him up into pieces or just blow im up into oblivion (more then what Shikamaru did)


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> @La presagio aren't you a Pein expert? Can you explain how he can avoid Itachi's Genjustu?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but theres literally nothing Hidan can do to kill Konan let alone the rest of the Akatsuki, while all Konan haves to do is suffocate him to death, if that doesn't work then chop him up into pieces or just blow im up into oblivion (more then what Shikamaru did)


you dont think he can hit her with the red scythe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Ava said:


> you dont think he can hit her with the red scythe?


Hell no lmao, shes just going to disperse when he hits her


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> @La presagio aren't you a Pein expert? Can you explain how he can avoid Itachi's Genjustu?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but theres literally nothing Hidan can do to kill Konan let alone the rest of the Akatsuki, while all Konan haves to do is suffocate him to death, if that doesn't work then chop him up into pieces or just blow im up into oblivion (more then what Shikamaru did)



Unless itachi gets a kick out of wasting Ms on dead bodies I don't see how he'd cast pein in a genjutsu. Honestly even if it does work rinnegan is the superior dojutsu genjutsu, specifically the sharingan would be useless. 

Also I believe paths fell to a sound genjutsu, while being blinded and in a small tunnel, so the sound was prone to be more effective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Hell no lmao, shes just going to disperse when he hits her


Are you saying she disperses whenever physical attacks hit her?

I thought this was the case as well at first but Obito was able to stab her and then pick her up and choke her to the point she almost moaned his name


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 9, 2017)

Ava said:


> you dont think he can hit her with the red scythe?



Konan beats hidan with low diff. Barely any effort needed its a reason he's at the bottom of many tier list. 
He doesn't have a shot at beating any other akatsuki member under neutral stipulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Konan beats hidan with low diff. Barely any effort needed its a reason he's at the bottom of many tier list.
> He doesn't have a shot at beating any other akatsuki member under neutral stipulations


poor hidan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 9, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> aren't you a Pein expert? Can you explain how he can avoid Itachi's Genjustu?


Nagato just shut's down the paths chakra system, then puts it back up. Pein hard counters genjutsu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 9, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Nagato just shut's down the paths chakra system, then puts it back up. Pein hard counters genjutsu



This is all assuming Nagato himself won't be effected by the Genjutsu, since it would technically be effecting Nagato's chakra network.

@Sapherosth what do you think?


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 9, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> This is all assuming Nagato himself won't be effected by the Genjutsu, since it would technically be effecting Nagato's chakra network.
> 
> @Sapherosth what do you think?




Genjutsu can work against Pain bodies, but cannot affect Nagato through them.
Frog Song worked like it did because it had a paralytic effect (hence we know the genjutsu did not translate, because Nagato was neither paralyzed by it nor entrapped in any way).

None of Itachi's genjutsu that we have seen have the paralyzing effects of Frog Song. Even if he could simultaneously capture multiple Pain bodies in something like Tsukyomi it wouldn't accomplish anything significant, as they are infact dead bodies so the after effects of Tsukuyomi would be pretty meaningless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 10, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> This is all assuming Nagato himself won't be effected by the Genjutsu, since it would technically be effecting Nagato's chakra network.
> 
> @Sapherosth what do you think?




Tsukuyomi destroys Nagato. 

I've explained it multiple times in the past. CBA to do it again to be honest.


----------

